# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  " अनमोल वचन (सुभाषितानि) "

## King_khan

*सब धन से श्रेष्ट  धन प्रेम है ! 
सब साधन से भी श्रेष्ट साधन प्रेम है ! 
यदि महान से महान  पतित है और उसके पास प्रेम धन है, 
तो वह भी प्रभु का सबसे अधिक प्रिया है !  
ह्रदय में प्रेम पैदा करो, और उसे चारो ओर फैलादो ! 
तुम्हारा प्रेम एक  समुन्द्र बन जाये, जिसमे सारा जगत डूब जाये !*

----------


## King_khan

*पानी स्थिर और निर्मल होता है, परन्तु बाहर की  हवा उसे चंचल बना देती है ! 
उसी तरह उद्वेग हमे असहनशील बन देता है ! 
चित  पर बाहरी हवा अर्थात उद्वेगों का असर नही होगा तो वह विकार शून्य हो जायेगा ! हर  परिस्थिति में सहनशील रहना ही भक्त्त की पहचान है !*

----------


## King_khan

*भक्त्ति को कितना भी  छुपाओ,
परन्तु उसकी सुगन्ध तो  फैलती है ! 
भक्त्ति की सुगन्ध  वासनाओं की दुर्गन्ध को
एक एक  कर के ख़तम कर देती है !*

----------


## King_khan

जिस के पास धन है तो वो धन देगा ! 
भोगी भोग  देगा ! ज्ञानी ज्ञान देगा ! भक्त्त भक्त्ति देगा ! धाम निष्ठा बाला धाम निष्ठा देगा  ! हर जीव संसार को कुछ ना कुछ देता है ! परन्तु देता वो ही है, जो उसके पास होता है  !

----------


## King_khan

कलियुग में प्रभु नाम के अतिरिक्त संसार में भव  सागर पार करने का ओर कोई साधन नही

----------


## King_khan

*इच्छा एक रोग है, 
परन्तु श्री प्रभु को  पाने की इच्छा रोग नही 
बल्कि सब रोगों की दवा है ! 
क्योंकि भगवद मिलन की  इच्छा जाग्रत होते ही 
समस्त इच्छाए स्वत नष्ट हो जाती है ! 
*

----------


## King_khan

*यहाँ प्रेम के अतिरिक्त कोई भी धर्म आदि शेष  नही रहता !*
*कृष्ण प्रेम  के अतिरिक्त ओर कुछ है ही नही !* 

*अब सोच लीजिये कि कितना उच्चा है ये गोपी प्रेम  !*
*गोपिया ही सर्वश्रेष्ट  उपासिका है देहधारियों में !* 
*उनका गोविन्द में प्रेम इतना भावरुढ़ हो गया  कि*
*उन्होंने उस प्रेम  में सम्पूर्ण मर्यादाए तोड़ दी !* 
*उनके प्रेम में लोक मर्यादा, आर्य पथ, व् वेद् पथ को  गोपियों ने सब छोड़ दिया!*
*श्री कृष्ण ने भी विरह से पीड़ित गोपियों के विरह को दूर किया ! * 
*प्रेम के पीछे यहाँ  श्री कृष्ण ने भी सब मर्यादायो को तोड़ दिया !*

----------


## King_khan

*सतत आराधना करने का फल धन दौलत नही है, * 
*अपितु चित की निर्मलता  है !*

----------


## King_khan

*श्याम को भंवरा कहते है  !*
*भंवरा कहाँ रहता है ? * 
*भंवरा कमल के ऊपर रहता  है !* 
*जिस ह्रदय में  सुंदर भाव होते है, वो ह्रदय कमल बन जाता है*

----------


## King_khan

*विशुद्व प्रेमी तो यह सोचता है
कि यदि हमारे मिलन से भी प्रभु को कष्ट मिले, तो  वह मिलन कभी ना हो ! 
प्रेमी कभी भी जीतना ही नही चाहता ! प्रेमी व् भक्त्त तो  सदा हारता है !
वो तो जैसा उसका प्रेमी कर रहा है, उस में ही प्रसन्न रहता है  !
अपना सब कुछ हार जाने के बाद ही प्रेम की सिद्वी हो सकती है, 
परन्तु हम सब  जीतना चाहते है !**
*

----------


## Badtameez

ओ भाया! इ सूत्रवा तू कब बनाये हो? हमका अबहीं पता चला है।
बधाई हो भाया!

----------


## satya_anveshi

_बुद्धिमानों की बुद्धिमता और बरसों का अनुभव सुभाषितों (अनमोल वचनों) में संग्रह किया जा सकता है।__
- आईजक दिसराली



हम अनमोल वचन (Priceless Words/Quotes) (अमृत वचन/ सुविचार/सुवचन/सत्यवचन/सूक्ति/सुभाषित/उत्तम (उत्तम) वाणी/उद्धरण/धीर गंभीर मृदु वाक्य)उन बातों और लेखों को कहते हैं, जिन्हें संसार के अनेकानेक विद्वानों ने कहा और लिखा है, जो जीवन उपयोगी है। इन अनमोल वचनों को हम अपने जीवन में अपनाकर अपने जीवन में नई उंमग एवं उत्साह का संचार कर सकते हैं। अनमोल वचन को हम सूक्ति (सु+उक्ति) या सुभाषित (सु+भाषित) भी कहते हैं। जिसका अर्थ है “सुन्दर भाषा में कहा गया”। इन बातों को अनमोल इसलिए भी कहा जाता हैं क्योंकि यदि हम इन बातों का अर्थ या सार समझेगें, तो हम पायेंगे कि इन बातों का कोई मोल नहीं लगा सकता। इन बातों को हम अपने जीवन में अपनाकर अपने जीवन की दिशा को बदल सकते हैं और जीवन की दिशा बदलनें वाली बातों का कभी कोई मोल नहीं लगा सकता है क्योकि ये बातें तो अनमोल होती है।

वक्ता हो या संत हो, विद्वान हो या लेखक हो, राजनेता हो या फिर कोई प्रशासक.....  अपनी बात कहने के साथ-साथ वह उसे सार-रूप में कहता हुआ एक माला के रूप में पिरोता चलता है। इस सार-रूप में कहे गए वाक्यों में ऐसे सूत्र छिपे रहते हैं, जिन पर चिंतन करने से विचारों की एक व्यवस्थित श्रृंखला का सहज रूप से निर्माण होता है। उस समय ऐसा लगता है मानो किसी विशिष्ट विषय पर लिखी गई पुस्तक के पन्ने एक-एक करके पलट रहे हों। सूत्ररूप में कहे गए ये कथन आत्मविकास के लिए अत्यंत उपयोगी हैं। इसीलिए व्यक्तित्व विकास पर कार्य कर रहे अनुसंधानकर्ताओं और विद्वानों का कहना है कि प्रत्येक आत्मविकास के इच्छुक को चाहिए कि वह अपने लिए आदर्शवाक्य चुनकर उसे ऐसे स्थान पर रख या चिपका ले, जहाँ उसकी नज़र ज़्यादातर पड़ती हो। ऐसा करने से वह विचार अवचेतन में बैठकर उसके व्यक्तित्व को गहराई तक प्रभावित करेगा। इन वाक्यों का आपसी बातचीत में, भाषण आदि में प्रयोग करके आप अपने पक्ष को पुष्ट करते हैं। ऐसा करने से आपकी बातों में वजन तो आता ही है लोगों के बीच आपकी साख भी बढ़ती है।


सुभाषितों (अनमोल वचनों) की पुस्तक कभी पूरी नहीं हो सकती।
- राबर्ट हेमिल्टन_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_लोग जीवन में कर्म को महत्त्व देते हैं, विचार को नहीं। ऐसा सोचने वाले शायद यह नहीं जानते कि विचारों का ही स्थूल रूप होता है कर्म अर्थात् किसी भी कर्म का चेतन-अचेतन रूप से विचार ही कारण होता है। जानाति, इच्छति, यतते—जानता है (विचार करता है), इच्छा करता है फिर प्रयत्न करता है। यह एक ऐसी प्रक्रिया है, जिसे आधुनिक मनोविज्ञान भी स्वीकार करता है। जानना और इच्छा करना विचार के ही पहलू हैं । आपने यह भी सुना होगा कि विचारों का ही विस्तार है आपका अतीत, वर्तमान और भविष्य। दूसरे शब्दों में, आज आप जो भी हैं, अपने विचारों के परिमामस्वरूप ही हैं और भविष्य का निर्धारण आपके वर्तमान विचार ही करेंगे, तो फिर उज्ज्वल भविष्य की आकांक्षा करने वाले आप शुभ-विचारों से आपने दिलो-दिमाग को पूरित क्यों नहीं करते।

शब्द ब्रह्म है। भारतीय दर्शन में शब्द को उत्तम प्रमाण माना गया है। इस संदर्भ में एक अत्यंत प्रचलित कथा का उल्लेख करना यहां युक्तिसंगत होगा। कथा इस प्रकार है — 'दस व्यक्तियों ने बरसाती नदी पार की। पार पहुँचने पर यह जांचने के लिए कि दसों ने नदी पार कर ली है, कोई नदी में डूब तो नहीं गया, एक ने गिनना शुरू किया। उसके अनुसार उनका एक साथी नदी में बह गया था। एक-एक करके सभी ने गिनती की, प्रत्येक का यही मानना था कि कोई बह गया है। सभी उस दसवें व्यक्ति के लिए रोने और विलाप करने लगे। वहाँ से गुज़र रहे एक बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति ने जब उनसे रोने तथा विलाप करने का कारण पूछा, तो उन्होंने सारी बात कह सुनाई। उस व्यक्ति ने उनको एक पंक्तिमें खड़ा होने को कहा। जब सब पंक्ति में खड़े हो गए, तब उनमें से एक को बुलाकर उससे गिनने को कहा। उस व्यक्ति ने नौ तक गिनती गिनी और चुप हो गया। तब आगन्तुक ने कहा दसवें तुम हो’ इतना सुनते ही सारा रोना-विलाप करना अपने आप, बिना किसी प्रयास के समाप्त हो गया। आगंतुक ने क्या किया ? उसके शब्दों ने ही रोने-बिलखने को विदाई दिलवा दी।

शंकराचार्य से जब उनके शिष्यों ने पूछा कि इस संसार - चक्र से मुक्त होने का क्या उपाय है, तो उनका जवाब था - केवल विचार ही। इसीलिए प्रत्येक धर्म-संप्रदाय और जाति के महान पुरुषों ने सुझाव दिया कि जिस दिशा में आप अपने व्यक्तित्व को विकसित करना चाहते हैं, उससे संबंधित विचार को आप किसी ऐसी जगह रखे या चिपकाएं, जहां आपकी नज़र बार-बार जाती हो। वाक्य का अर्थ आपके भीतर बूस्टर की सी प्रतिक्रिया करेगा। श्रीमद्भागवद् गीता में श्रीकृष्ण ने स्पष्ट कहा कि मनुष्य को स्वयं से स्वयं का उद्धार करना होगा। कोई किसी की अवनति के लिए न तो उत्तरदायी है, न ही कोई किसी की उन्नति में अवरोध पैदा कर सकता है। मंथरा ने कैकेयी में परिवर्तन कैसे किया ? कैसे वह राम के राजा बनने में विरोधी बन गई? कैसे उसने अपने पति दशरथ की मृत्यु और अपने वैधव्य की परवाह नहीं की ? इन सभी सवालों का जवाब आपको विचारों के परिवर्तन के इर्द-गिर्द ही घूमता मिलेगा; मंथरा ने कैकेयी के विचारों को बदल दिया।

महापुरुषों के वाक्यों को पढ़ते समय उनके व्यक्तित्व की गरिमा भी आपको प्रभावित करती है, जिससे अचेतन मन वैसा करने या न करने को विवश हो जाता है। इस प्रकार की बेबसी की स्थिति व्यक्तित्व के विकास के लिए अनुकूल वातावरण पैदा करती है, क्योंकि तब आपके मन के पास मनमानी करने का न तो अवसर होता है, न ही सामर्थ्य। अनुभव में एक बात और आई है कि कभी - कभी आपकी ऐसी शंका का समाधान एक छोटा-सा वाक्य कर जाता है, जिसके लिए आप लंबे समय से भटक रहे होते हैं। ‘देखन में छोटे लगें, घाव करें गंभीर’ वाली उक्ति इन वाक्यों के साथ लागू होती है। बातचीत करते समय, भाषण देते समय, बहस करते वक़्त या लिखते समय जब आप इन वाक्यों द्वारा अपने कथन की पुष्टि करते हैं तो आपकी बात में वजन आ जाता है, आपके व्यक्तित्व को प्रभावशाली बनाने में इनसे सहायता मिलती है।
मुझे विश्वास है कि यह संकलन आपके व्यक्तित्व को विकसित कर आपके जीवन में नई स्फूर्ति का संचार करते हुए आपमें आत्मविश्वास पैदा करेगा कि आपसे श्रेष्ठ कोई नहीं है और कौन-सा काम ऐसा है, जिसे आप नहीं कर सकते।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आदरणीय बेन तें जी 
> आपके सूत्र पर मेरा पहला अनमोल वचन 
> (१)  मनुष्य अपने भाग्य का निर्माता  स्वयं होता है 
> (२) इन्शान को वक्त से  पहले भाग्य से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं मिलता 
> (३) मनोबल और सच्चे लगन बड कर कोए ताकत नहीं


मित्र धन्यवाद! सूत्र की शुरुआत करने के लिए। आपके हस्ताक्षर में बड़ी गहरी सोच निहित है।



> ओ भाया! इ सूत्रवा तू कब बनाये हो? हमका अबहीं पता चला है।
> बधाई हो भाया!


सुरेश भाई, आपको भी बधाई और सम्मान के लिए धन्यवाद!
बस जब आप आए तभी सूत्र शुरू किया ही था।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुप्रभात मित्रों!
आज जो सुभाषित प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ, वे सुभाषितोँ के लिए है। अर्थात् सुभाषितोँ के लिए विद्वानों और महापुरुषों के क्या खयाल है, आज के अनमोल वचनों में हम यही देखेंगे।

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत अच्छी उक्तियाँ प्रस्तुत हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत अच्छी उक्तियाँ प्रस्तुत हैं।


धन्यवाद सुरेश भाई। आप एक ही कद्रदान मिले हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

पृथ्वी पर तीन रत्न हैं - जल,अन्न और सुभाषित। लेकिन मूर्ख लोग पत्थर के टुकडों को ही रत्न कहते रहते हैं।
— संस्कृत सुभाषित

----------


## satya_anveshi

विश्व के सर्वोत्कॄष्ट कथनों और विचारों का ज्ञान ही संस्कृति है।
— मैथ्यू अर्नाल्ड

----------


## badboy123455

*ये थोडा कम समझ आ रहा हे सूत्र.......*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *ये थोडा कम समझ आ रहा हे सूत्र.......*


बैड भाई जी, तनिक मस्तिष्क का इस्तेमाल कीजिए। ही ही
दरअसल शुरू की कुछ पोस्ट यह समझाने के लिए है कि सूक्तियाँ वास्तव में क्या होती है, हमारे जीवन में उनका महत्व क्या है और उनका क्या फ़ायदा मनुष्य उठा सकता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

संसार रूपी कटु-वृक्ष के केवल दो फल ही अमृत के समान हैं; पहला, सुभाषितों का रसास्वाद और दूसरा, अच्छे लोगों की संगति।
— चाणक्य

----------


## badboy123455

> बैड भाई जी, तनिक मस्तिष्क का इस्तेमाल कीजिए। ही ही
> दरअसल शुरू की कुछ पोस्ट यह समझाने के लिए है कि सुक्तियाँ वास्तव में क्या होती है और हमारे जीवन में उनका महत्व क्या है और उनका क्या फ़ायदा मनुष्य उठा सकता है।


*ओ.....बहुत गहरी बात हे ,चलिए मुझ जेसा अज्ञानी भी इन्हें सुन फायदा उठा लेगा ,जारी रखिये*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *ये थोडा कम समझ आ रहा हे सूत्र.......*


सही मायने में बुद्धिपूर्ण विचार हजारों दिमागों में आते रहे हैं, लेकिन उनको अपना बनाने के लिये हमको ही उन पर गहराई से तब तक विचार करना चाहिये जब तक कि वे हमारी अनुभूति में जड़ न जमा लें।
— गोथे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *ओ.....बहुत गहरी बात हे ,चलिए मुझ जेसा अज्ञानी भी इन्हें सुन फायदा उठा लेगा ,जारी रखिये*


इस बात पर आपको सम्मान और सुरेश भाई को भी।

----------


## Badtameez

विनम्र व्यक्ति कभी पराजित नहीं होता। पराजित वे होते हैं जो विनम्रता स्वीकार नहीं करते।
~अज्ञात

----------


## satya_anveshi

> विनम्र व्यक्ति कभी पराजित नहीं होता। पराजित वे होते हैं जो विनम्रता स्वीकार नहीं करते।
> सुरेश सौरभ


ही ही हा ही ही हा

----------


## Badtameez

> ही ही हा ही ही हा


हँसने का कारण????????:@:@

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हँसने का कारण????????:@:@


क्या आप नहीं देखते, मैंने आपकी पोस्ट को संशोधित करके एक शरारत को अंजाम दिया है?

----------


## Badtameez

कोयल का रंग काला होता है, परन्तु उसकी आवाज कितनी मीठी होती है। अत: बदसूरती से कभी भी घृणा न करो।

------ चाणक्य

----------


## Badtameez

> क्या आप नहीं देखते, मैंने आपकी पोस्ट को संशोधित करके एक शरारत को अंजाम दिया है?


ऐसा आपको नहीं करना चाहिए था। जो चीज अपनी न हो उस पर जबरदस्ती अपना नाम लिखना अच्छी बात नहीं है।
वैसे मैं आपको बता दूँ कि वो उक्ति मैंने रेडियो पर सुनी थी, बहुत अच्छी लगी थी।

----------


## Badtameez

ऊँचे घराने में जन्म लेने से व्यक्ति ऊँचा नहीं हो जाता, बल्कि वह अपने ऊँचे कार्यों से ऊँचा बनता है।
~ (चाणक्य + संत कबीर)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ऐसा आपकी नहीं करना चाहिए। जो चीज अपनी न हो उस पर जबरदस्ती अपना नाम लिखना अच्छी बात नहीं है।
> वैसे मैं आपको बता दूँ कि वो उक्ति मैंने रेडियो पर सुनी थी, बहुत अच्छी लगी थी।


क्या सुरेश भाई, आप फिर गंभीर हो गए! वो पोस्ट संशोधन मात्र एक ठिठोली था।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ऐसा आपकी नहीं करना चाहिए। जो चीज अपनी न हो उस पर जबरदस्ती अपना नाम लिखना अच्छी बात नहीं है।
> वैसे मैं आपको बता दूँ कि वो उक्ति मैंने रेडियो पर सुनी थी, बहुत अच्छी लगी थी।


क्या सुरेश भाई, आप फिर गंभीर हो गए! वो पोस्ट संशोधन मात्र एक ठिठोली था।
मेरी गलती को सुधारूँ क्या?

----------


## Badtameez

> क्या सुरेश भाई, आप फिर गंभीर हो गए! वो पोस्ट संशोधन मात्र एक ठिठोली था।


हा हा हा हा हा कोई बात नहीं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सुभाषित..अच्छी भाषा में बोला गया ....

मीठी बानी बोलिए मन का आप खोये;
औरन को सीतल करे आपहु सीतल होए.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सुभाषित..अच्छी भाषा में बोला गया ....
> 
> मीठी बानी बोलिए मन का आप खोये;
> औरन को सीतल करे आपहु सीतल होए.


बहुत सुंदर अनु जी, आप ऐसे ही सूत्र पर आते रहिए और ऐसे ही सुवचनों से हमें अवगत करवाते रहिए।
वास्तव में देखा जाए तो अनमोल वचन केवल वही वाक्य नहीं है जो किसी महापुरुष ने कहा है या दुनिया जिसे सुभाषित मानती है, अपितु वे वाक्य भी अनमोल है जो हमें सही राह दिखाए, जिंदगी जीने की बारीकियाँ बताए और एक अच्छा इंसान बनने के लिए हमें प्रेरित करे, और अनु जी ने ऐसी ही एक सूक्ति प्रस्तुत की है।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुभाषित..अच्छी भाषा में बोला गया ....
> 
> मीठी बानी बोलिए मन का आप खोये;
> औरन को सीतल करे आपहु सीतल होए.


--------संत कबीर

----------


## Badtameez

मन चंगा तो कठौती में गंगा
.
-----संत रविदास

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-1
.


सुघराई ढल जाएँगी, सुख जाएगा चाम। 
गुन से सब कुछ होत है, सुन्दरता बेकाम।।
 
---------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> [SIZE= 4]
> मन चंगा तो कठौती में गंगा[/SIZE]
> .
> -----संत रविदास


सुरेश भाई, इसका केवल इतना ही अर्थ समझ आया है कि यदि व्यक्ति का हृदय शुद्ध हो तो............
आगे ... की जगह क्या है? थोड़ा समझाएँ। हालाँकि यह वचन कई बार सुना है, लेकिन फिर भी अब तक सही भावार्थ नहीं जानता हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> [SIZE= 3]
> 
> सुघराई ढल जाएँगी, सुख जाएगा चाम। 
> गुन से सब कुछ होत है, सुन्दरता बेकाम।।
>  [/SIZE]
> ---------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
> .
> .


अरे ग़ज़्ज़ब!!
आखिर सुरेश सौरभ जी द्वारा कहे गए अनमोल वचन भी इस सूत्र की शोभा बढ़ा रहे हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई, इसका केवल इतना ही अर्थ समझ आया है कि यदि व्यक्ति का हृदय शुद्ध हो तो............
> आगे ... की जगह क्या है? थोड़ा समझाएँ। हालाँकि यह वचन कई बार सुना है, लेकिन फिर भी अब तक सही भावार्थ नहीं जानता हूँ।


बेन भाई!
संत रैदास या रविदास जी चमङे के जूते चप्पल बनाया करते थे तथा सिलते भी थे। एक दिन किसी पर्व के उपलक्ष पर गंगा नहाना था तो लोग नहाने जा रहे थे। लोगों ने रविदास को अपने काम में लगा देखकर कहा कि चलो रविदास गंगा नहाने तो रविदास ने यही कहा- मन चंगा तो कठौती में गंगा अर्थात् मन साफ है तो कठौती (लकङी का एक पात्र, जिसमें रैदास चमङा धोते थे) में भी गंगा निवास करती हैं।
कहाँ जाता है कि रविदास के उस चमङा धोने वाले पात्र (कठौती) में गंगा जी आकर रविदास जी को दर्शन देती थी क्योंकि रविदास जी एक सत्यवादी व्यक्ति थे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अभी समझ गया सुरेश भाई। आपने पूरे प्रसंग को वर्णित कर बहुत अच्छा समझाया। इस सूत्र में सर्वाधिक योगदान आप ही का है।

----------


## Badtameez

> अभी समझ गया सुरेश भाई। आपने पूरे प्रसंग को वर्णित कर बहुत अच्छा समझाया। इस सूत्र में सर्वाधिक योगदान आप ही का है।


भविष्य में भी योगदान की पूरी आशा है।

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-2
.
जग ने बदला रूप है, धोखा छल का वास।
घड़ियाली आँसू पर तू, कभी न कर
विश्वास।।
.
सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'

----------


## satya_anveshi

जीवन में कभी इतना तेज मत दौड़ो
कि किसी को तुम्हें रोकने के लिए पत्थर का इस्तेमाल करना पड़े।
- आचार्य के हस्ताक्षर में से लिया है (शायद चाणक्य का कथन होगा); आचार्य, कृपया स्पष्ट कीजिए न।

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-3
.
अस्त्र-शस्त्र में बल नहीं, ले जो जग को जीत।
प्रेम-वाणि की शक्ति से, बैरी जग हो मीत।।

.
-------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-4
.
प्राण होय तो भी निरा, समझो हैं निष्प्राण।
दया का गुण जिन्में नहीं, वो मानुस पाषाण।। 
.
.
-------सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'

----------


## calvitf

> बेन भाई!
> संत रैदास या रविदास जी चमङे के जूते चप्पल बनाया करते थे तथा सिलते भी थे। एक दिन किसी पर्व के उपलक्ष पर गंगा नहाना था तो लोग नहाने जा रहे थे। लोगों ने रविदास को अपने काम में लगा देखकर कहा कि चलो रविदास गंगा नहाने तो रविदास ने यही कहा- मन चंगा तो कठौती में गंगा अर्थात् मन साफ है तो कठौती (लकङी का एक पात्र, जिसमें रैदास चमङा धोते थे) में भी गंगा निवास करती हैं।
> कहाँ जाता है कि रविदास के उस चमङा धोने वाले पात्र (कठौती) में गंगा जी आकर रविदास जी को दर्शन देती थी क्योंकि रविदास जी एक सत्यवादी व्यक्ति थे।

----------


## Badtameez

> 


धन्यवाद हो भईया!

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-5
.
मक्का काबा काशि का, केवल है बस नाम।
माता के आंचल बसे, सौरभ चारो धाम।।
.
.
-------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'

----------


## satya_anveshi

. तीन बातें कभी न भूलें - प्रतिज्ञा करके, क़र्ज़ लेकर और विश्वास देकर।
- भगवान महावीर

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 5-
> [size= 3]मक्का काबा काशि का, केवल है बस नाम।
> माता के आंचल बसे, सौरभ चारो धाम।।[/size]
> .
> .
> -------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'


सुरेश भाई! हृदय को छू लेने वाली पंक्तिया कही है आपने। आपका आभार सदैव रहेगा मित्र।

----------


## sunitasa

*                                           करी फुलेल को आचमन , मिठो कहत सराही !
                                           रे गंधी मति अंध तू , इतर दिखावत काही !!
एक गाव में एक इतर बेचने वाला आया , और लोगो को जो की इतर के बारे में कुछ  जानते भी नहीं थे , उन्हें इतर दिखने लगा ! वो लोग इतर हाथ पर लेते और चाट  जाते , कहते की बहुत ही मीठा है !इस तरह से उस इतर बेचने वाले को कहा की  यहाँ जिस जगह पर इतर के बारे में ज्ञान ही नहीं है वहा इतर बेचने से क्या  फायदा?
कहने का तात्पर्य है की जहा पर किसी वास्तु , इन्सान , या ज्ञान की पहचान न हो वहा पर उसकी उपस्थिति का कोई लाभ नहीं मिलता है !
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *                                           करी फुलेल को आचमन , मिठो कहत सराही !
>                                            रे गंधी मति अंध तू , इतर दिखावत काही !!
> एक गाव में एक इतर बेचने वाला आया , और लोगो को जो की इतर के बारे में कुछ  जानते भी नहीं थे , उन्हें इतर दिखने लगा ! वो लोग इतर हाथ पर लेते और चाट  जाते , कहते की बहुत ही मीठा है !इस तरह से उस इतर बेचने वाले को कहा की  यहाँ जिस जगह पर इतर के बारे में ज्ञान ही नहीं है वहा इतर बेचने से क्या  फायदा?
> कहने का तात्पर्य है की जहा पर किसी वास्तु , इन्सान , या ज्ञान की पहचान न हो वहा पर उसकी उपस्थिति का कोई लाभ नहीं मिलता है !
> *


सत्य वचन!
सुनीता जी अनमोल वचन रखने के लिए धन्यवाद।
सुरेश भाई समझ रहे हैं न इस सूक्ति का क्या तात्पर्य है? बहुत गहरा अर्थ लिए हुए है।

----------


## amararya

> 5-
> मक्का काबा काशि का, केवल है बस नाम।
> माता के आंचल बसे, सौरभ चारो धाम।।
> .
> .
> -------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'



तू त लुट लेला हो सौरभ भाई 
बड़ी मर्म के बात कहला यार 
छलक गईल आंसू इ बात पढ के

----------


## Badtameez

> सत्य वचन!
> सुनीता जी अनमोल वचन रखने के लिए धन्यवाद।
> सुरेश भाई समझ रहे हैं न इस सूक्ति का क्या तात्पर्य है? बहुत गहरा अर्थ लिए हुए है।


जी हाँ बेन भाई!!!!!!!!

----------


## Badtameez

> तू त लुट लेला हो सौरभ भाई 
> बड़ी मर्म के बात कहला यार 
> छलक गईल आंसू इ बात पढ के


जय हो प्रभु! हमार मेहनत सफल हो गैल।

----------


## amararya

हाथ कंगन को आरसी क्या 
पढ़े लिखे को फ़ारसी क्या ?

----------


## amararya

रहिमन धागा प्रेम का मत तोडो चटकाय 
टूटे तो फिर न जुड़े  जुड़े गाँठ पड़ी जाय

----------


## amararya

सौरभ जी इस दोहे को पूरा कीजये 
नल की अरु नल निर् की एकी गति कर जोई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



और भावार्थ  भी बताए

----------


## amararya

रहिमन निज मन की व्यथा 
मन ही राखो खोय औरन को शीतल करे 
आप हू शीतल होए

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*नर की अरु नल-नीर की, गति एकै करि जोई।      
जेतो नीचो ह्वै चलै, ते तौ ऊंचौ होइ।।*

----------


## Badtameez

> *नर की अरु नल-नीर की, गति एकै करि जोई।      
> जेतो नीचो ह्वै चलै, ते तौ ऊंचौ होइ।।*


देखिए आचार्य जी ने बता दिया, लेकिन 'जोई' की जगह 'जोइ' रहेगा। ये दोहा कविवर बिहारी का है। मैंने स्कूल में इस दोहे को नहीं पढा और अब कालेज में भी आज तक इस दोहे को नहीं पढा हूँ। फिर भी अमर भाई तू कहला ह त एकर अर्थ बतावे के कोशिश करत बानी बाकिर केतना सही बताइब हम हूँ नईखीं जानत।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> देखिए आचार्य जी ने बता दिया, लेकिन 'जोई' की जगह 'जोइ' रहेगा। ये दोहा कविवर बिहारी का है। मैंने स्कूल में इस दोहे को नहीं पढा और अब कालेज में भी आज तक इस दोहे को नहीं पढा हूँ। फिर भी अमर भाई तू कहला ह त एकर अर्थ बतावे के कोशिश करत बानी बाकिर केतना सही बताइब हम हूँ नईखीं जानत।


धन्यवाद मेरी typing की गलती को सुधारने के लिए........

----------


## Badtameez

नर की अरु नल-नीर की, गति एकै कर जोइ।
जेतो नीचो ह्वै चले, तेतो ऊँचो होइ।।
.
भावार्थ- मेरे विचार से इसका दो अर्थ हो सकता है-
.
अर्थ-1
नर अर्थात मनुष्य और नल-नीर (नल का पानी) दोनों की गति (अंजाम ) एक ही होती है। ये दोनों जितने नीचे होकर चलते हैं उतना ऊँचे हो जाते हैं।
कहने का अर्थ ये है कि जो नल का पानी नीचे गिरता है (अर्थात् नीचे होकर चलता है) वो किसी न किसी माध्यम से नदी या समुद्र में जाता है और वहाँ से सूर्य के ताप से भाप में बदल कर ऊँचाई पर (आसमान में )चला जाता है। इसी प्रकार मनुष्य जो विनम्रता में जितना नीचे  होता (झुकता) चला जाता है वो उतना ही उँचा हो जाता है अर्थात महानता को प्राप्त हो जाता है।
इस प्रकार नर और नल के पानी कि एक ही गति होती है।
.
.
अर्थ-2
दूसरा अर्थ ये भी हो सकता है-
नर (मनुष्य) और नल के पानी की एक ही गति होती है।
नल का पानी जितना नीचे होता है उतना उपर हो जाता है (कैसे होता है उपर बताया गया है)।
उसी तरह मनुष्य जितने भी नीचे हैं अर्थात इस धरती पर हैं उतने सभी मरने के पश्चात ऊँचे हो जाते हैं यानि की उपर चले जाते हैं (स्वर्गलोक में)।

----------


## Badtameez

> धन्यवाद मेरी typing की गलती को सुधारने के लिए........


अरे रे रे मुझे क्षमा कर दें। आपको चोट पहुँचाने की मेरी मंशा नहीं थी।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

चोट कैसी चोट............. अरे यार अब ये आचार्य किसी का धन्यवाद भी नहीं कर सकता........

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-6
.
त्रुटी को सवीकार कर, दोष स्वयं का मान।
बन जाएगा सर्व-प्रिय, सब देंगे सम्मान।।
.
----------सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा-7
.
कर्म तथा सौभाग्य का, होता जब भी मेल।
जीत लिया करता मनुज, जीवन का हर खेल।।
----------सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दोहा-6
> .
> [size= 3]त्रुटी को सवीकार कर, दोष स्वयं का मान।
> बन जाएगा सर्व-प्रिय, 'जग' देगा सम्मान।।[/size]
> .
> ----------सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
> .
> .


ये कैसा रहेगा?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नर की अरु नल-नीर की, गति एकै कर जोइ।
> जेतो नीचो ह्वै चले, तेतो ऊँचो होइ।।
> .
> भावार्थ- मेरे विचार से इसका दो अर्थ हो सकता है-
> .
> अर्थ-1
> नर अर्थात मनुष्य और नल-नीर (नल का पानी) दोनों की गति (अंजाम ) एक ही होती है। ये दोनों जितने नीचे होकर चलते हैं उतना ऊँचे हो जाते हैं।
> कहने का अर्थ ये है कि जो नल का पानी नीचे गिरता है (अर्थात् नीचे होकर चलता है) वो किसी न किसी माध्यम से नदी या समुद्र में जाता है और वहाँ से सूर्य के ताप से भाप में बदल कर ऊँचाई पर (आसमान में )चला जाता है। इसी प्रकार मनुष्य जो विनम्रता में जितना नीचे  होता (झुकता) चला जाता है वो उतना ही उँचा हो जाता है अर्थात महानता को प्राप्त हो जाता है।
> इस प्रकार नर और नल के पानी कि एक ही गति होती है।
> ...


ही ही  अर्थ 2 मस्त है।

----------


## Badtameez

बेन भाई! यदि मेरे वचन बेमोल हैं और अच्छे नहीं लग रहे हैं तो सूचित करने कि कृपा करें ताकि अपने दोहों को सूत्र से मिटा सकूँ क्योंकि सूत्र बेकार के वचनों से भरना ठीक नहीं है।
मैं बङा मूर्ख हूँ आपसे बिना पूछे फालतू कि प्रविष्टियाँ किए जा रहा हूँ, किए जा रहा हूँ, किए जा रहा हूँ।

----------


## Badtameez

> ये कैसा रहेगा?


हा हा हा हा हा
पानी पीने वाले जग की ओर तो आपका इशारा नहीं न है? वैसे बता दूँ आपको कि दोहे में अक्सर '.......' वाला चिन्ह नहीं होता है।

----------


## Badtameez

> ही ही  अर्थ 2 मस्त है।


क्या मस्त है?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हा हा हा हा हा
> पानी पीने वाले जग की ओर तो आपका इशारा नहीं न है? वैसे बता दूँ आपको कि दोहे में अक्सर '.......' वाला चिन्ह नहीं होता है।


सुरेश भाई, प्यास लगे तो पानी पीने वाला जग मान लेंगे और क्या! ही ही
मेरा अर्थ था कि आपने जैसे 'सब' शब्द का उपयोग किया था और आगे लिखा था सब देगा सम्मान जबकि व्याकरण की दृष्टि से यह अशुद्ध है क्योंकि सब देंगे सम्मान होना चाहिए। इसलिए मैंने अपने हिसाब से तुकबंदी में सेट हो जाने वाले शब्द 'जग' (संसार) का उपयोग किया। कोमा का उपयोग तो आपका ध्यान सही जगह पर आकर्षित करने के लिए किया था।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई! यदि मेरे वचन बेमोल हैं और अच्छे नहीं लग रहे हैं तो सूचित करने कि कृपा करें ताकि अपने दोहों को सूत्र से मिटा सकूँ क्योंकि सूत्र बेकार के वचनों से भरना ठीक नहीं है।
> मैं बङा मूर्ख हूँ आपसे बिना पूछे फालतू कि प्रविष्टियाँ किए जा रहा हूँ, किए जा रहा हूँ, किए जा रहा हूँ।


सुरेश भाई आपको ऐसा क्यूँ लगा?
आप निरंतर पोस्ट करते रहें और हमारा ज्ञान बढ़ाते रहें, किसी को कोई आपत्ति नहीं है और आपके बोल तो अनमोल है, बेमोल नहीं।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई, प्यास लगे तो पानी पीने वाला जग मान लेंगे और क्या! ही ही
> मेरा अर्थ था कि आपने जैसे 'सब' शब्द का उपयोग किया था और आगे लिखा था सब देगा सम्मान जबकि व्याकरण की दृष्टि से यह अशुद्ध है क्योंकि सब देंगे सम्मान होना चाहिए। इसलिए मैंने अपने हिसाब से तुकबंदी में सेट हो जाने वाले शब्द 'जग' (संसार) का उपयोग किया। कोमा का उपयोग तो आपका ध्यान सही जगह पर आकर्षित करने के लिए किया था।


हा हा हा हा.
.

खग दृष्टिन से बेन ने, दी थी गलती छांट।
उस त्रुटी को मैनें भी, देखो दी है काट।।
.
आनलाइन टाइप करूँ, दिलवा के सब बात।
जल्दी करनहिं में भाई, इ  गलती होइ जात।।

----------


## Badtameez

एक श्रेष्ठ व्यक्ति कथनी में कम, करनी में ज्यादा होता है।

-------- कन्फ्यूसियस
.

----------


## Badtameez

"अज्ञानी होना उतने शर्म की बात नहीं जितना कि सीखने की इच्छा न रखना।"
............... बेंजामिन फ्रैंकलिन
.

----------


## sunitasa

है कोण विघ्न ऐसा जग  में , टिक सके आदमी के मग में ?
ख़म थोक ठेलता है जब नर , पर्वत के जाते पाव उकाह्द ,!
मानव जब जोर लगता है , पत्थर पानी बन जाता है !
गुण  बड़े  एक से एक प्रखर , है छिपे मानवो के भीतर !!
मेहंदी में जेसे लाली हो , वर्तिका बिच उजियाली हो !
बत्ती जो नहीं जलाता है , रौशनी नहीं वो पता है !
पिसा जाता जब इच्छू दंड , झरती रस की धरा अखंड !
मेहंदी जब सहती है प्रहार , बनती ललनाओ का श्रंगार !
जब फूल पिरोये जाते है , हम उनको गले लगते है !
कंकड़िया जिनकी सेज सुथर , छाया देता केवल अम्बर !
विपदाए दूध पिलाती है , लोरी आंधिया सुनाती है !
है भारत माँ के लाला सभी , चुप है पर सीमा पे तेनात सभी !
माँ को नहीं वो रुलायेंगे , अपने आंसू खुद पि जायेंगे !
इस देश की वीर माता सभी , है उनकी नजरो में जन्म भूमि !
हम कभी न पीछे मुड़ेंगे , अपने फर्ज पर datenge  !
*जय भारती माँ , जय भारती माँ , वीरो को सदा  दुलारती माँ ! हम है तेरे सच्चे सतूप ,कभी न तुझे रुलायेंगे , माँ कभी न  तुखे रुलायेंगे माँ !
जय हिंद , जय भारत     जननी जन्म भूमिश्च स्वर्गादपि गरीयसे 
*

----------


## Badtameez

> है कोण विघ्न ऐसा जग  में , टिक सके आदमी के मग में ?
> ख़म थोक ठेलता है जब नर , पर्वत के जाते पाव उकाह्द ,!
> मानव जब जोर लगता है , पत्थर पानी बन जाता है !
> गुण  बड़े  एक से एक प्रखर , है छिपे मानवो के भीतर !!
> मेहंदी में जेसे लाली हो , वर्तिका बिच उजियाली हो !
> बत्ती जो नहीं जलाता है , रौशनी नहीं वो पता है !
> पिसा जाता जब इच्छू दंड , झरती रस की धरा अखंड !
> मेहंदी जब सहती है प्रहार , बनती ललनाओ का श्रंगार !
> जब फूल पिरोये जाते है , हम उनको गले लगते है !
> ...


वाह-वाह! पाँचवी कक्षा में ये कविता थी।

----------


## calvitf

> तू त लुट लेला हो सौरभ भाई 
> बड़ी मर्म के बात कहला यार 
> छलक गईल आंसू इ बात पढ के


*खुशी का आंसू
*


> चोट कैसी चोट............. अरे यार अब ये आचार्य किसी का धन्यवाद भी नहीं कर सकता........


*आचर्य जी सादर प्रणाम
अभी तक आचार्य , गुरु, मुंशी जी लोग डाटंते थे धन्यवाद कुछ अचम्भा लगा* 



> है कोण विघ्न ऐसा जग में , टिक सके आदमी के मग में ?
> ख़म थोक ठेलता है जब नर , पर्वत के जाते पाव उकाह्द ,!
> मानव जब जोर लगता है , पत्थर पानी बन जाता है !
> गुण बड़े एक से एक प्रखर , है छिपे मानवो के भीतर !!
> मेहंदी में जेसे लाली हो , वर्तिका बिच उजियाली हो !
> बत्ती जो नहीं जलाता है , रौशनी नहीं वो पता है !
> पिसा जाता जब इच्छू दंड , झरती रस की धरा अखंड !
> मेहंदी जब सहती है प्रहार , बनती ललनाओ का श्रंगार !
> जब फूल पिरोये जाते है , हम उनको गले लगते है !
> ...


*माँ  तुझे सलाम !
*

----------


## Badtameez

यदि समझता है कि तू किसी से कम है।
तो ये सत्य नहीं मात्र तेरा भ्रम है।।
.
पूरी कविता यहाँ-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=10324&page=13
-------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## amararya

> अरे रे रे मुझे क्षमा कर दें। आपको चोट पहुँचाने की मेरी मंशा नहीं थी।


mitr nal nir ka taatparya 
kamal se hai

----------


## satya_anveshi

> mitr nal nir ka taatparya 
> kamal se hai


भाई जी, इसे सही अर्थ में प्रयोग कर समझा दीजिए न, अच्छे से समझ आ जाएगा।

----------


## amararya

> भाई जी, इसे सही अर्थ में प्रयोग कर समझा दीजिए न, अच्छे से समझ आ जाएगा।



भाई बेन तें जी 
नल निर्  का मतलब  निर् में में जन्म लेने वाला ++++==== कमल

----------


## amararya

चैती दुर्गा पूजा के अवसर पर सभी दोस्तों को हार्दिक बधाई

----------


## calvitf

*लोग हमारे बारे मे क्या सोचते है …………………?

अगर यह भी हम ही सोचेगे तो 
तो फ़िर लोग क्या सोचेगें ……………???*

----------


## satya_anveshi

“भविष्य वह नहीं है जो हमने कल के लिए सोचकर रखा है बल्कि भविष्य तो उन कार्यों का परिणाम है जो हमने आज किए हैं।”
- नामालूम

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मेरे विचार से 'घनेरे' शब्द का अर्थ है 'बहुत अधिक'


मुझे घनेरे शब्द का अर्थ बहुत घना होना ही पता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

“अपने शब्दों (के चयन) को उठाओ, अपनी आवाज को नहीं।”
- नामालूम

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या कोई सदस्य 'ग्राहक' के बारे में लिखी हुई गाँधी जी की पंक्तियाँ यहाँ लिखेगा?


बापू की आत्मकथा अभी पढ़ रहा हूँ, जब ऐसा कोई प्रसंग आएगा और इस संबंध में उनके विचार पढ़ने को मिलेंगे तो यहाँ अवश्य प्रस्तुत करूँगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

“जो बदलाव आप दुनिया में देखना चाहते हैं, वह पहले स्वयं में लाएँ।”
- बापू

----------


## ramsingh111

जो अप्प अज्ज हे जरुरी नहीं की कल भी अप्प वाही रहो 
स्वम

----------


## alysweety

*नम्रता सबके साथ रखें, मगर नजदीकी बहुत कम के साथ,
और उन्हें भी भरोसा करने से पहले अच्छी तरह परख लें 
---- शिव खेड़ा*

----------


## alysweety

*अगर इरादों पर संदेह हो तो 
सम्बन्ध तोड़ देना ही बेहतर विकल्प है 
----शिव खेड़ा*

----------


## ramsingh111

यदि तुम अप्पने कल को सही देखना हे तो
तुम अप्पने अज्ज में ही जिओ 
स्वम

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

> “जो बदलाव आप दुनिया में देखना चाहते हैं, वह पहले स्वयं में लाएँ।”
> - बापू


मित्र ! 
आपका ये हस्ताक्षर ''काबिल बनो काबिल.... कामयाबी तो झक मार के पीछे आयेगी'' बहुत अच्छा है । काबिल हो जाना कामयाबी के लिए भले जरूरी न हो परंतु जीवन के लिए  काफी है । जहां तक इस काबलियत का सवाल है तो ये काबलियत किसी अन्य की नजरों से नहीं खुद की नजरों से भी हो जाना बहुत बड़ी बात होती है । जैसे आपको बाज़ार या रास्ते मे कुछ ऐसे लोग जरूर दिख जाते होंगे जो आत्मविश्वास से लबरेज और चेहरे पर एक विशिष्ट आभा लिए होते हैं । कई लोग मामूली क्रियाकलापों मे संलिप्त होने के बावजूद एक बेहतर इंसान होते हैं । दूसरी ओर इस दुनिया मे कई नाकाबिल लोग भी मिलते हैं जो कामयाबी गलत रास्तों से प्राप्त करते हैं और काबिल होने का दिखावा करते हैं । वास्तव मे ऐसे लोगों मे वो आकर्षण या आभा नहीं होती । 

खैर , वो सब तो ठीक है , पर आपने जो बाद मे लिखा है -''I visit Your profile frequently, because I miss You every time.'' ये आपके उस विचार से मेल नहीं खाता । 
यदि आप काबिल हो जाएँगे तो आपको किसी को मिस करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी , ऐसा मुझे लगता है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र ! 
> आपका ये हस्ताक्षर ''काबिल बनो काबिल.... कामयाबी तो झक मार के पीछे आयेगी'' बहुत अच्छा है । काबिल हो जाना कामयाबी के लिए भले जरूरी न हो परंतु जीवन के लिए  काफी है । जहां तक इस काबलियत का सवाल है तो ये काबलियत किसी अन्य की नजरों से नहीं खुद की नजरों से भी हो जाना बहुत बड़ी बात होती है । जैसे आपको बाज़ार या रास्ते मे कुछ ऐसे लोग जरूर दिख जाते होंगे जो आत्मविश्वास से लबरेज और चेहरे पर एक विशिष्ट आभा लिए होते हैं । कई लोग मामूली क्रियाकलापों मे संलिप्त होने के बावजूद एक बेहतर इंसान होते हैं । दूसरी ओर इस दुनिया मे कई नाकाबिल लोग भी मिलते हैं जो कामयाबी गलत रास्तों से प्राप्त करते हैं और काबिल होने का दिखावा करते हैं । वास्तव मे ऐसे लोगों मे वो आकर्षण या आभा नहीं होती । 
> 
> खैर , वो सब तो ठीक है , पर आपने जो बाद मे लिखा है -''I visit Your profile frequently, because I miss You every time.'' ये आपके उस विचार से मेल नहीं खाता । 
> यदि आप काबिल हो जाएँगे तो आपको किसी को मिस करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी , ऐसा मुझे लगता है ।


हिंदी प्रेमी जी मैं आपकी सभी बातों से सहमति रखता हूँ सिर्फ अंतिम को छोड़कर। काबिलियत आ जाने से किसी की याद आना तो बंद नहीं हो सकता न? लेकिन हाँ, यदि सांसारिक मोह से छुटकारा मिल जाए तो अवश्य ही याद भी नहीं आएगी। इस संबंध में नीचे थोड़ा गौर करें-



> वास्तविकता से आँखें मूँदी जा सकती हैं लेकिन स्मृतियों से नहीं।
> - मार्गेट कार्लो

----------


## satya_anveshi

“यदि हमारे बीच कोई शांति नहीं है, तो वह इसलिए क्योंकि हम भूल चुके हैं कि हम एक-दूसरे से जुड़े हुए हैं।”
- मदर टेरेसा
(आज ही के दिन उन्हें शांति के लिए नोबेल पुरस्कार मिला था।)

----------


## alysweety

> हिंदी प्रेमी जी मैं आपकी सभी बातों से सहमति रखता हूँ सिर्फ अंतिम को छोड़कर। काबिलियत आ जाने से किसी की याद आना तो बंद नहीं हो सकता न? लेकिन हाँ, यदि सांसारिक मोह से छुटकारा मिल जाए तो अवश्य ही याद भी नहीं आएगी। इस संबंध में नीचे थोड़ा गौर करें-


वास्तविकता से आँखें मूँदी जा सकती हैं लेकिन स्मृतियों से नहीं।
- मार्गेट कार्लो
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## alysweety

> क्या कोई सदस्य 'ग्राहक' के बारे में लिखी हुई गाँधी जी की पंक्तियाँ यहाँ लिखेगा?



*एक ग्राहक हमारे यहाँ आने वाला सबसे महत्वपूर्ण आगंतुक है, 
वो हम पर निर्भर नहीं है, हम उस पर निर्भर हैं। 
वो हमारे कार्य में रुकावट नहीं है, वो हमारे कार्य का उद्देश्य है।
वो हमारे बिजनेस के लिए कोई बाहरी तत्व नहीं है, वो इसी का एक भाग है।
हम उसकी सेवा करके उसकी कोई सहायता नहीं करते, 
बल्कि 
वो हमें सेवा का मौका देकर हमारी सहायता करता है।
------------* *महात्मा गाँधी 
*

----------


## ramsingh111

अज्ज जो तुम्हारा हे कल किसी और का होगा परसों किसी और का
तो इस लिया किसी बात की चिंता नहीं केनी चाहिये
और खुद को मेरे में समर्पित करदो 
और साडी चिन्ताओ से छुटकारा पाओ 

मदभागवत गीता

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हैं राम सिंह जी।
हो सके तो वर्तनी में थोड़ा सुधार लाएँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हैं राम सिंह जी।
हो सके तो वर्तनी में थोड़ा सुधार लाएँ।

----------


## alysweety

*दुनिया हमें वैसी नहीं दिखती जैसी है 
बल्कि वैसी दिखती है जैसे हम हैं 
----- शिव खेड़ा
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

“दो इंसानों के बीच शारीरिक दूरी से प्रेम को कोई खतरा नहीं है, प्रेम को खतरा है बस संदेह से।”
- नामालूम

----------


## alysweety

*जीवन में ऊपर उठते समय लोगों से अदब से पेश आयें 
कियुनकी निचे गिरते समय आप इन लोगों से दुबारा मिलेंगे.
...... शिव खेड़ा 
*

----------


## alysweety

*जब आप दूसरों के लिए अच्छे बन जाते हैं तो 
खुद के लिए और बेहतर बन जाते हैं 
.............. बेंजामिन फ्रैंकलिन*

----------


## The Hero

इन्सान को नमक की तरह होना चाहिए जो खाने में रहता है मगर दिखाई नहीं देता और अगर न हो तो उनकी बहुत कमी महसूस होती है |
----अज्ञात-----

----------


## The Hero

तुम जल की भांति बनो जो अपना रास्ता खुद बनाता है,पत्थर जैसे न बनो जो दूसरों का अवरोधक बनता है |
----अज्ञात----

----------


## The Hero

९ घंटे ९ किलो का पत्थर अपने पेट पर बांध कर देखो समझ में आ जायेगा की "माँ" क्या होती है |
----- मुनि तरुण सागर जी------

----------


## The Hero

पात्र और सुपात्र में बहुत भेद है,गाय घास खाकर भी दूध देती है,सांप दूध पीकर भी जहर उगलता है|
----- अज्ञात------

----------


## The Hero

दुनिया में केवल इन्सान ही एकमात्र प्राणी है जिसे इश्वर ने हंसने का गुण दिया है, इसे खो मत देना |
----- अज्ञात-----

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

> हिंदी प्रेमी जी मैं आपकी सभी बातों से सहमति रखता हूँ सिर्फ अंतिम को छोड़कर। काबिलियत आ जाने से किसी की याद आना तो बंद नहीं हो सकता न? लेकिन हाँ, यदि सांसारिक मोह से छुटकारा मिल जाए तो अवश्य ही याद भी नहीं आएगी। इस संबंध में नीचे थोड़ा गौर करें-


धन्यवाद धन्यवाद !!
न न ...... किसी की याद आना बिलकुल गलत नहीं है ! ये तो मानविक स्वभाव है !
लेकिन शुक्र है की मुझे किसी की याद आने पर बार बार प्रोफाइल देखने की बीमारी नहीं लगी |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> धन्यवाद धन्यवाद !!
> न न ...... किसी की याद आना बिलकुल गलत नहीं है ! ये तो मानविक स्वभाव है !
> लेकिन शुक्र है की मुझे किसी की याद आने पर बार बार प्रोफाइल देखने की बीमारी नहीं लगी |


ही हा हा हा
ईश्वर करे, आजीवन आप इस बीमारी से बचे रहें!

----------


## guruji

धन्यवाद स्वीटी जी !
अब एक और अनुरोध : किसी ने अंग्रेजी में  लिखा है कि एक अच्छा लीडर कैसा होता है।



> *एक ग्राहक हमारे यहाँ आने वाला सबसे महत्वपूर्ण आगंतुक है, 
> वो हम पर निर्भर नहीं है, हम उस पर निर्भर हैं। 
> वो हमारे कार्य में रुकावट नहीं है, वो हमारे कार्य का उद्देश्य है।
> वो हमारे बिजनेस के लिए कोई बाहरी तत्व नहीं है, वो इसी का एक भाग है।
> हम उसकी सेवा करके उसकी कोई सहायता नहीं करते, 
> बल्कि 
> वो हमें सेवा का मौका देकर हमारी सहायता करता है।
> ------------* *महात्मा गाँधी 
> *

----------


## satya_anveshi

“यदि कोई कार्य करके उसके बारे में आप किसी को नहीं बताना चाहते हैं, तो इसे न करें।”
- नामालूम

----------


## satya_anveshi

“आगे का मार्ग जानने के लिए, उनसे पूछिए जो लौट रहे हैं।”
- नामालूम

----------


## satya_anveshi

“कोई भी व्यक्ति वापस जाकर नई शुरूआत नहीं कर सकता, पंरतु हर कोई आज शुरू कर सकता है और एक नया अंत लिख सकता है।”
- नामालूम

----------


## alysweety

> धन्यवाद स्वीटी जी !
> अब एक और अनुरोध : किसी ने अंग्रेजी में  लिखा है कि एक अच्छा लीडर कैसा होता है।



नयी खोज एक लीडर और एक अनुयायी के बीच अंतर करती है।
--- स्टीव जॉब्स

----------


## alysweety

> धन्यवाद स्वीटी जी !
> अब एक और अनुरोध : किसी ने अंग्रेजी में  लिखा है कि एक अच्छा लीडर कैसा होता है।



एक सच्चा लीडर लोगों के विचारों के पीछे नहीं चलता 
बल्कि वो लोगों के विचारों को बदल डालता है
--- मार्टिन लूथर किंग, जूनियर

----------


## rajhans007

> _लोग जीवन में कर्म को महत्त्व देते हैं, विचार को नहीं। ऐसा सोचने वाले शायद यह नहीं जानते कि विचारों का ही स्थूल रूप होता है कर्म अर्थात् किसी भी कर्म का चेतन-अचेतन रूप से विचार ही कारण होता है। जानाति, इच्छति, यतते—जानता है (विचार करता है), इच्छा करता है फिर प्रयत्न करता है। यह एक ऐसी प्रक्रिया है, जिसे आधुनिक मनोविज्ञान भी स्वीकार करता है। जानना और इच्छा करना विचार के ही पहलू हैं । आपने यह भी सुना होगा कि विचारों का ही विस्तार है आपका अतीत, वर्तमान और भविष्य। दूसरे शब्दों में, आज आप जो भी हैं, अपने विचारों के परिमामस्वरूप ही हैं और भविष्य का निर्धारण आपके वर्तमान विचार ही करेंगे, तो फिर उज्ज्वल भविष्य की आकांक्षा करने वाले आप शुभ-विचारों से आपने दिलो-दिमाग को पूरित क्यों नहीं करते।
> 
> शब्द ब्रह्म है। भारतीय दर्शन में शब्द को उत्तम प्रमाण माना गया है। इस संदर्भ में एक अत्यंत प्रचलित कथा का उल्लेख करना यहां युक्तिसंगत होगा। कथा इस प्रकार है — 'दस व्यक्तियों ने बरसाती नदी पार की। पार पहुँचने पर यह जांचने के लिए कि दसों ने नदी पार कर ली है, कोई नदी में डूब तो नहीं गया, एक ने गिनना शुरू किया। उसके अनुसार उनका एक साथी नदी में बह गया था। एक-एक करके सभी ने गिनती की, प्रत्येक का यही मानना था कि कोई बह गया है। सभी उस दसवें व्यक्ति के लिए रोने और विलाप करने लगे। वहाँ से गुज़र रहे एक बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति ने जब उनसे रोने तथा विलाप करने का कारण पूछा, तो उन्होंने सारी बात कह सुनाई। उस व्यक्ति ने उनको एक पंक्तिमें खड़ा होने को कहा। जब सब पंक्ति में खड़े हो गए, तब उनमें से एक को बुलाकर उससे गिनने को कहा। उस व्यक्ति ने नौ तक गिनती गिनी और चुप हो गया। तब आगन्तुक ने कहा दसवें तुम हो’ इतना सुनते ही सारा रोना-विलाप करना अपने आप, बिना किसी प्रयास के समाप्त हो गया। आगंतुक ने क्या किया ? उसके शब्दों ने ही रोने-बिलखने को विदाई दिलवा दी।
> 
> शंकराचार्य से जब उनके शिष्यों ने पूछा कि इस संसार - चक्र से मुक्त होने का क्या उपाय है, तो उनका जवाब था - केवल विचार ही। इसीलिए प्रत्येक धर्म-संप्रदाय और जाति के महान पुरुषों ने सुझाव दिया कि जिस दिशा में आप अपने व्यक्तित्व को विकसित करना चाहते हैं, उससे संबंधित विचार को आप किसी ऐसी जगह रखे या चिपकाएं, जहां आपकी नज़र बार-बार जाती हो। वाक्य का अर्थ आपके भीतर बूस्टर की सी प्रतिक्रिया करेगा। श्रीमद्भागवद् गीता में श्रीकृष्ण ने स्पष्ट कहा कि मनुष्य को स्वयं से स्वयं का उद्धार करना होगा। कोई किसी की अवनति के लिए न तो उत्तरदायी है, न ही कोई किसी की उन्नति में अवरोध पैदा कर सकता है। मंथरा ने कैकेयी में परिवर्तन कैसे किया ? कैसे वह राम के राजा बनने में विरोधी बन गई? कैसे उसने अपने पति दशरथ की मृत्यु और अपने वैधव्य की परवाह नहीं की ? इन सभी सवालों का जवाब आपको विचारों के परिवर्तन के इर्द-गिर्द ही घूमता मिलेगा; मंथरा ने कैकेयी के विचारों को बदल दिया।
> 
> महापुरुषों के वाक्यों को पढ़ते समय उनके व्यक्तित्व की गरिमा भी आपको प्रभावित करती है, जिससे अचेतन मन वैसा करने या न करने को विवश हो जाता है। इस प्रकार की बेबसी की स्थिति व्यक्तित्व के विकास के लिए अनुकूल वातावरण पैदा करती है, क्योंकि तब आपके मन के पास मनमानी करने का न तो अवसर होता है, न ही सामर्थ्य। अनुभव में एक बात और आई है कि कभी - कभी आपकी ऐसी शंका का समाधान एक छोटा-सा वाक्य कर जाता है, जिसके लिए आप लंबे समय से भटक रहे होते हैं। ‘देखन में छोटे लगें, घाव करें गंभीर’ वाली उक्ति इन वाक्यों के साथ लागू होती है। बातचीत करते समय, भाषण देते समय, बहस करते वक़्त या लिखते समय जब आप इन वाक्यों द्वारा अपने कथन की पुष्टि करते हैं तो आपकी बात में वजन आ जाता है, आपके व्यक्तित्व को प्रभावशाली बनाने में इनसे सहायता मिलती है।
> मुझे विश्वास है कि यह संकलन आपके व्यक्तित्व को विकसित कर आपके जीवन में नई स्फूर्ति का संचार करते हुए आपमें आत्मविश्वास पैदा करेगा कि आपसे श्रेष्ठ कोई नहीं है और कौन-सा काम ऐसा है, जिसे आप नहीं कर सकते।_


महापुरुषों का खयाल है_,_ मुझे  प्रभावित किया  है,

----------


## The Hero

कर्महीन मनुष्य अपने भविष्य को अंधकार मे ले जाने के एकमात्र कारण बनते हैँ |

----------


## alysweety

___________________

----------


## satya_anveshi

“पछतावा ह्रदय की वेदना और निर्मल जीवन का उदय है।”
- शेक्सपीयर

----------


## umabua

“एक सफल व्यक्ति वह है जो दूसरों द्वारा अपने ऊपर फेंकी गई ईंटों से एक मजबूत नींव बना सके।”_ - डेविड ब्रिंकले_


“मैं अपने जीवन में बार-बार असफल हुआ हूँ और इसीलिए मैं सफल होता हूँ।” _- माइकल जॉर्डन_



“हर चीज का सृजन दो बार होता है, पहले दिमाग में और दूसरी बार वास्तविकता में।” _- अज्ञात_

----------


## umabua

“भय दुनिया में किसी भी और चीज से अधिक लोगों को परास्त करता है।” _- राल्फ वाल्डो इमर्सन_

“जब आप कोई निर्णय ले लेते हैं, तो ब्रह्मांड उसे सच करने की कोशिश करता है।” _- राल्फ वाल्डो इमर्सन_

----------


## umabua

"हमेशा तर्क करने वाला दिमाग सिर्फ धार वाले चाकू की तरह है जो प्रयोग करने वाले के हाथ से ही खून निकाल देता है।” _- रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर_
_

“जो व्यक्ति अपने बारे में नहीं सोचता, वह सोचता ही नहीं है।” - ऑस्कर वाइल्ड


“तेज दिमाग और सच्चे दिल के जोड़ से जीतना दूभर है।” - नेल्सन मंडेला
_

----------


## umabua

_“अगर आप चाहते हैं कि कोई चीज उत्कृष्ट तरीके से हो तो आप उसे खुद ही कीजिए।” - नेपोलियन बोनापार्ट_
_

“जिसे हार जाने का डर होता है उसकी हार निश्चित होती है।” - नेपोलियन बोनापार्ट


“यदि आप हमेशा सच कहते हैं, तो आपको कुछ याद रखने की जरूरत नहीं रहेगी।” - मार्क ट्वैन

_

----------


## umabua

_“हम जैसा सोचते हैं, वैसा ही बन जाते हैं।” - गौतम बुद्ध_
_
“तीन चीजें जादा देर तक छुप नहीं सकती - सूर्य, चंद्रमा और सत्य।” - गौतम बुद्ध

“व्यक्ति अपने कार्यों से महान होता है, अपने जन्म से नहीं।” - चाणक्य

“जैसे ही भय आपके करीब आए, उस पर आक्रमण कर उसे नष्ट कर दीजिये।” - चाणक्य

_

----------


## umabua

_“जिसके पास धैर्य है वह जो चाहे वह पा सकता है।” - बेंजामिन फ्रैंकलिन_
_
“अज्ञानी होना उतनी शर्म की बात नहीं है जितना कि सीखने की इच्छा न रखना.” - बेंजामिन फ्रैंकलिन

“उस पेशे का चयन कीजिये जिसे आप पसंद करते हों, फिर आप पूरी ज़िन्दगी एक भी दिन नौकरी नहीं करेंगे।” - कन्फ्यूशियस

“एक श्रेष्ठ व्यक्ति कथनी में कम, लेकिन करनी में ज्यादा होता है।” - कन्फ्यूशियस

_

----------


## satya_anveshi

“सब कुछ अपने आप ही ठीक नहीं हो जाता, उसे ठीक करने के लिए आपको प्रयास करने पड़ेंगे।”
- ____

----------


## satya_anveshi

“जो व्यक्ति जीवन में अपने लिए छोटी-छोटी संभावनाएँ तलाश ले, वही सफल होता है।”
- बाबा जी

----------


## ravi chacha

मीठा शहद बनाने वाली मधुमक्खी भी डंक मारने से नहीं चूकती.
.इसलिए होशियार रहे ..
बहुत मीठा बोलने वाले भी "हनी" नहीं "हानी" दे सकते है ..!!!!!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

“सिर्फ खड़े होकर पानी को देखते रहने से आप नदी पार नहीं कर सकते।”
- रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर

----------


## satya_anveshi

“सज्जनों का साधारण बात में किया हुआ वादा पत्थर पर लिखे आखर सरीखा होता है और तुच्छ व्यक्ति का सौगंध खाकर दिया हुआ वचन भी पानी पर खींची लकीर सा होता है।”
-  विलियम शेक्सपीयर

----------


## satya_anveshi

“वे लोग जो अपनी प्रशंसा के भूखे रहते हैं, साबित करते हैं कि उनमें योग्यता नहीं है।”
- बापू

----------


## satya_anveshi

“मौन रहने का मतलब यह नहीं है कि आप बोलना ही बंद कर दें, जरूरत के समय और जरूरत के हिसाब से बोलना भी मौन है।”
- कानन झिंगन

----------


## satya_anveshi

“विश्वास वह शक्ति है जिससे उजड़ी हुई दुनिया को पुनः रोशन किया जा सकता है।”
- हेलन केलर

----------


## ramsingh111

मोन व्यक्ति की वो ताकत हे जिसको कोई भी नहीं काट सकता 
फिर चाहे वो देवता ही क्यों न हो 
सवेम

----------


## ramsingh111

जिस ने सवम को जीत लिया 
उसने पूरा संसार को जीत लिया

----------


## satya_anveshi

“निर्धनता में भी हंस सकने वाला व्यक्ति निर्धन नहीं होता है।”
- रेमण्ड हिचकॉक

----------


## satya_anveshi

“यदि आप किसी से माफी माँगते हैं तो इसका अर्थ हमेशा यही नहीं है कि आप गलत थे, बल्कि इसका अर्थ यह भी हो सकता है कि आप अपने अहम् (ईगो) से ज्यादा अपने रिश्ते को महत्व देते हैं।”
- बाबा जी

----------


## satya_anveshi

“समय और समझ एक साथ खुश किस्मत लोगों को ही मिलती है, क्योंकि अक्सर समय पर समझ नहीं आती और समझ आने तक समय निकल जाता है।”
-

----------


## Salonee

*झूठे आरोपों का सर्वोत्तम उत्तर मौन है।
- अज्ञात*

----------


## satya_anveshi

“किसी का गहरा प्यार आपको शक्ति देता है और किसी को गहरा प्यार करने से आपको साहस मिलता है।”
- लाओ त्जू

----------


## Salonee

*कुटिलता कमजोर का हथियार है।
...............अज्ञात*

----------


## ingole

आप चीजों को देखते हो और बोलते हो ऐसा क्यूँ है ?
लेकिन मैं उन चीजों क बारे में सोचता हूँ जो कभी थी ही नहीं और सोचता हूँ की ऐसा क्यूँ नहीं है ?


---- जार्ज बर्नार्ड शॉ

----------


## umabua

हमें बौद्धिक सामर्थ्य  बढाने की उतनी अधिक आवश्यकता नहीं है जितनी कि आत्मिक शक्ति की। दिखाई देने वाली वस्तुओं से अधिक हमें अनदेखी वस्तुओं की अधिक आवश्यकता है। 

Calvin Coolidge

----------


## umabua

परालौकिक शक्तियों पर विश्वास बनाए रखने से मनुष्य में शक्ति और साहस का संचार होता है। 

James Freeman Clarke

----------


## umabua

अदृश्य आशा ही किसी भी प्रकार के विश्वास का निचोड़ है।

----------


## umabua

अनदेखे और अनजाने कारणों की उपस्थिति पर विश्वास और श्रद्धा ही धर्म है।

----------


## umabua

स्वयं को पहचान लेना ही बुद्धिमत्ता है।  सुकरात

----------


## umabua

सभी मनुष्यों की आत्मा अमर होती हैं किन्तु एक न्यायसंगत एवं सदाचारी मनुष्य की आत्मा अमर एवं दैवीय होती है। सुकरात

----------


## umabua

व्यस्त जीवन के बंधनों से सचेत रहें। सुकरात

----------


## satya_anveshi

“सितारों को न छू पाना
लज्जा की बात नहीं है;
लज्जा की बात है
मन में सितारों को छूने का
हौसला ही न होना।”
-

----------


## umabua

महिलाओं के विषय में मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना जी के कुछ विचार :-

(1) हम  अभिशप्त रीति-रिवाजों के शिकार बने हुए हैं। हम कारागार की तरह  अपने घरों की चार दीवारों के अन्दर अपनी महिलाओं को रखते हैं जो कि मानवता के विरुद्ध अपराध है। जिस तरह की शोचनीय दशा में हमारी महिलायें रहती हैं उसके लिए कहीं कोई दिशा निर्देश नहीं हैं। - मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना 

(2) कोई भी संघर्ष तब तक कारगर नहीं हो सकता जबतक महिलायें पुरुषों के कंधे से कंधा मिला कर उसमे सहयोग नहीं देती।- मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना

(3) जबतक हमारी महिलायें हमारे हर कार्य में हमारे साथ साथ नहीं चलेंगी तबतक  हमारा राष्ट्र उन्नति के शिखर पर कदापि नहीं पहुँच सकता है।- मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना 

(4) विश्व में दो प्रकार की शक्तियां हैं : प्रथम तलवार और दूसरी कलम। इन दोनों के मध्य घनघोर प्रतिद्वंदिता और विकट  दुश्मनी  बनी हुई है। लेकिन इन दोनों से भी अधिक शक्तिशाली एक तीसरी शक्ति भी है .... और वह है नारी।- मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना

----------


## umabua

सर्वोत्तम के बाद निकृष्टतम के लिए तैयार रहें। - मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना

----------


## umabua

कोई निर्णय लेने से पहले आप 100 बार विचार करें किन्तु उस निर्णय पर अडिग रहने के लिए एक बार अवश्य विचार करें।- मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना

----------


## umabua

विश्वास, अनुशासन और अपने कर्तव्यों के साथ सत्यनिष्ठा के साथ आप कुछ भी और कितनी भी कीमती वस्तु को पा सकते हैं।- मुहम्मद अली जिन्ना

----------


## umabua

शिक्षा वह शक्तिशाली हथियार है जिससे आप संसार को बदल सकते हैं। - नेल्सन मंडेला

----------


## umabua

जब स्थितियां अनुकूल हों (वस्तुतः जब सफलता सन्निकट हो) तब  अन्य व्यक्तियों को आगे रख कर पीछे से नेतृत्व करना उचित रहता है। जब संकट एवं व्यवधान सामने हों तब आगे आकर नेतृत्व  करना चाहिए। ऐसा करने पर निश्चित ही समाज आपके नेतृत्व की प्रशंसा करेगा। - नेल्सन मंडेला

----------


## umabua

यह मनोहारी प्रकृति आपके जीवन में दुबारा फिर कभी नहीं ... कभी नहीं ... कभी नहीं मिलेगी। अतः हमें आपसी सहयोग सदैव बनाए रखना होगा। - नेल्सन मंडेला

----------


## satya_anveshi

“युवाओं को यह शिक्षा मिलना बहुत जरूरी है कि वे अपने सामने सर्वोत्तम आदर्श रखें।”
- पंडित मदन मोहन मालवीय (आज उनकी जयंती है।)

----------


## chandni

*two things defines your success in life 

The way you manage when you have nothing 
The way you behave when you have everything 

*

(अँग्रेजी मे लिखने के लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ )

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *two things defines your success in life 
> 
> The way you manage when you have nothing 
> The way you behave when you have everything 
> 
> *
> 
> (अँग्रेजी मे लिखने के लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ )


आप जीवन में कितने सफल होंगे, इस बात को केवल दो चीजों से समझा जा सकता है:
एक, आप उस समय अपने कामों और चीजों को कैसे व्यवस्थित करते हैं जब आपके पास कुछ नहीं है; और दो, जब आपके पास सभी चीजें हैं तो आप लोगों के साथ कैसे व्यवहार करते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

“थोड़ा ज्ञान जो प्रयोग में लाया जाए वो बहुत सारे बेकार पड़े ज्ञान से कहीं अधिक मूल्यवान है।”
- खलील जिब्रान

----------


## chandni

*Our true character is most accurately measured by 

"How we treat those who can do nothing for us "



अब कृपया इसे भी हिन्दी मे अनुवादित कर दें :o*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *Our true character is most accurately measured by 
> 
> "How we treat those who can do nothing for us "
> 
> 
> 
> अब कृपया इसे भी हिन्दी मे अनुवादित कर दें :o*


Happy to help you mam!   :)
यदि आप अपने चरित्र के बारे में जानना चाहते हैं, तो इस प्रश्न का उत्तर खोजिए-
'आप उन लोगों के साथ कैसा बर्ताव करते हैं जो आपके लिए कुछ नहीं कर सकते (आपके किसी काम के नहीं हैं)?'

----------


## satya_anveshi

“जब आधी रात को भी इस देश की एक अकेली महिला सड़क पर सुरक्षित होगी, वास्तविकता में यह देश तभी आजाद कहा जाएगा।”
- बापू गाँधी

----------


## umabua

सिर्फ वायदों पर रिश्ते नहीं पनपते हैं। रिश्ते बढ़ते हैं प्रेम, विश्वास, त्याग  और दृढ निश्चय के सहयोग से। - ओर्नट कोलमैन

----------


## umabua

यदि आपके स्वयं के अन्दर विश्वास जैसी अनुभूति नहीं है तो आप पर आपके सहयोगी भी विश्वास नहीं करेंगे। - रोजर स्टौबक

----------


## satya_anveshi

“कभी किसी की भावनाओं से मत खेलो, हो सकता है तुम वह खेल जीत जाओ पर उस इंसान को हमेशा के लिए खो सकते हो।”
- विलियम शेक्सपीयर

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज का हिंदी सुविचार..............

“संसार में बहुत समस्याएँ हैं, और ये सब इस कारण नहीं है कि बुरे लोग इन्हें जन्म देते हैं बल्कि ये इस कारण हैं क्योंकि सज्जन लोग इन बुराइयों को देखकर भी चुप रहते हैं।”
- नेपोलियन

----------


## Salonee

*आपकी कीमत इससे नहीं की आपके पास कितना पैसा हे 
बल्कि इससे होती हे की आप दूसरों के लिए एसा क्या कर सकते हें जो पैसा उनके लिए नहीं कर सकता*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *आपकी कीमत इससे नहीं की आपके पास कितना पैसा हे 
> बल्कि इससे होती हे की आप दूसरों के लिए एसा क्या कर सकते हें जो पैसा उनके लिए नहीं कर सकता*


गहरा मर्म..............

----------


## Salonee

> गहरा मर्म..............


हमेशा की तरह  :Monkey:

----------


## sushilnkt

*सन्त विरोध ते मृत्यु निज, धन क्षय करि पर द्वेष ।
**राजद्वेष से नसत है, कुल क्षय कर द्विज द्वेष ॥*

----------


## Salonee

> *सन्त विरोध ते मृत्यु निज, धन क्षय करि पर द्वेष ।
> **राजद्वेष से नसत है, कुल क्षय कर द्विज द्वेष ॥*


कृपया अर्थ भी बताएं ......................

----------


## sushilnkt

> कृपया अर्थ भी बताएं ......................



*अपने निकट संबंधियो का अपमान करने से जान जाती हे, दुसरो का अपमान करने से दोलत जाती हे, राजा का अपमान करने से सब कुछ जाता हे, एक ब्रहामण का अपमान करने से कुल का नाश हो जाता  हे।।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*शून्य हृदय उपदेश, नाहिं लगै कैसो करिय ।
बसै मलय गिरि देश, तऊ बांस में बास नहिं ॥
**
जिनकी बुद्धि शून्य है उनको उपदेश देना कैसे कुछ बदलाव ला सकता है । जैसे कि मलयाचल (एक पर्वत जहाँ चन्दन के वृक्ष पाए जाते हैं) से जुड़े रहने पर भी बांस में चन्दन के गुण नहीं आ सकते, वह बांस ही रहेगा ॥*

----------


## Salonee

> *अपने निकट संबंधियो का अपमान करने से जान जाती हे, दुसरो का अपमान करने से दोलत जाती हे, राजा का अपमान करने से सब कुछ जाता हे, एक ब्रहामण का अपमान करने से कुल का नाश हो जाता  हे।।*


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ......................

----------


## sushilnkt

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ......................


*"हरि ॐ तत् सत्"*

----------


## satya_anveshi

“अगर धन दूसरों की भलाई करने में मदद करे, तो इसका कुछ मूल्य है, अन्यथा, ये सिर्फ बुराई का एक ढेर मात्र है, और इससे जितना जल्दी छुटकारा मिल जाये उतना बेहतर है।”
- स्वामी विवेकानंद(आज उनकी जयंती है।)

----------


## satya_anveshi

“किसी की निंदा ना करें। अगर आप मदद के लिए हाथ बढ़ा सकते हैं, तो ज़रुर बढाएं; अगर नहीं बढ़ा सकते, तो अपने हाथ जोड़िये, अपने भाइयों को आशीर्वाद दीजिये, और उन्हें उनके मार्ग पे जाने दीजिये।”
- स्वामी विवेकानंद(आज उनकी जयंती है।)

----------


## nirsha

"हमारी नैतिक प्रकृति जितनी उन्नत होती है, उतना ही उच्च हमारा प्रत्यक्ष  अनुभव होता है, और उतनी ही हमारी इच्छा शक्ति अधिक बलवती होती है।
* स्वामी विवेकानंद*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद निरशा जी..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुप्रभात साथियों..............
आज का हिंदी विचार:

“सिक्के जब किसी से टकराते हैं तो हमेशा वे आवाज करेंगे लेकिन जो कागज के नोट होते हैं वो कभी आवाज नहीं करते। इसलिए जब आपका मूल्य/स्तर बढ़ जाए तब भी आप शांत रहना सीखिए।”
- विलियम शेक्सपियर

----------


## pathfinder

Great dreams of great dreamers are always transcended.

महान सपने देखने वालों के महान सपने हमेशा पूरे होते हैं.

--अब्दुल कलाम  Abdul Kalam

----------


## pathfinder

You have to dream before your dreams can come true.

इससे पहले कि सपने सच हों आपको सपने देखने होंगे .


--अब्दुल कलाम  Abdul Kalam

----------


## pathfinder

Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first four sharpening the axe.

किसी  वृक्ष  को  काटने  के  लिए  आप  मुझे  छ:  घंटे  दीजिये  और  मैं  पहले  चार  घंटे  कुल्हाड़ी  की  धार  तेज  करने  में  लगाऊंगा .


--Abraham Lincoln अब्राहम लिंकन

----------


## pathfinder

Common looking people are the best in the world: that is the reason the Lord makes so many of them.

साधारण  दिखने  वाले  लोग  ही  दुनिया  के  सबसे  अच्छे  लोग  होते  हैं : यही  वजह  है  कि  भगवान  ऐसे  बहुत  से  लोगों का निर्माण करते हैं.


--Abraham Lincoln अब्राहम लिंकन

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first four sharpening the axe.
> 
> किसी  वृक्ष  को  काटने  के  लिए  आप  मुझे  छ:  घंटे  दीजिये  और  मैं  पहले  चार  घंटे  कुल्हाड़ी  की  धार  तेज  करने  में  लगाऊंगा .
> 
> 
> --Abraham Lincoln अब्राहम लिंकन


पाथ जी, यह मैं पहले भी कहीं पढ़ चुका हूँ पर इसका मतलब नहीं समझ पाया। क्या आप बताएँगे?

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी, यह मैं पहले भी कहीं पढ़ चुका हूँ पर इसका मतलब नहीं समझ पाया। क्या आप बताएँगे?


बेन टेन जी मुझे इस बात पर विशवास नहीं हो रहा कि यह आप समझ नहीं सके ,कहीं आज आपका मजाक का मूड तो नहीं है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन टेन जी मुझे इस बात पर विशवास नहीं हो रहा कि यह आप समझ नहीं सके ,कहीं आज आपका मजाक का मूड तो नहीं है ?


अरे नहीं..............
वाकई मुझे समझ नहीं आया।
क्या ऐसा कुछ है, 'पेड़ों को काटने के लिए तेज से तेज कुल्हाड़ी की धार भी पर्याप्त नहीं।'

----------


## alymax

> बेन टेन जी मुझे इस बात पर विशवास नहीं हो रहा कि यह आप समझ नहीं सके ,कहीं आज आपका मजाक का मूड तो नहीं है ?


इसके  विषय मे समझा दिजिए आप  मै भी भ्रमित हु इशारा किस तरफ का है

----------


## pathfinder

> अरे नहीं..............
> वाकई मुझे समझ नहीं आया।
> क्या ऐसा कुछ है, 'पेड़ों को काटने के लिए तेज से तेज कुल्हाड़ी की धार भी पर्याप्त नहीं।'


चलिए आज आपको एक प्रसंग सुनाता हूँ -
एक बूढ़े व्यक्ति के तीन पुत्र थे ,एक दिन उसने उन तीनो का बुद्दि परीक्षण करने के उद्देश्य से तीनों को एक एक रुपया दिया और कहा कि इस एक रूपये में ऐसा कुछ लेकर आओ कि उससे पूरा घर भर जाए |
पहले बेटे ने जल्दी से बाज़ार में जाकर ढेर सारी रूई खरीद ली और घर में लाकर भर दी परन्तु उससे घर नहीं भरा |
दुसरे बेटे ने भी शीघ्रता दिखाते हुए बाज़ार से भूसा खरीद लिया लेकिन रुयी की मात्र में भले ही भूसा अधिक आ गया ,परन्तु घर भरने के लिए वह भी अपर्याप्त था |
तीसरा बेटा पूरे दिन सोचता रहा और उसने कोई जल्दबाजी नहीं की ,शाम होने पर उसने एक रूपये की तीन चार मोमबत्ती खरीद ली और घर के तीनो कमरों में जला दी जिससे पूरा घर मोमबत्ती के प्रकाश से भर गया |बूढ़े व्यक्ति ने तीसरे बेटे की बुद्दिमत्ता से प्रसन्न होकर उसको गले से लगा लिया |
कहानी का सार-दिए गए टारगेट को पूरा करने के लिए तुरंत उस टारगेट पर कार्य करना समझदारी नहीं है बल्कि उसके लिए पहले तय्यारी करनी चाहिए ,जिस प्रकार से तीन घंटे की परीक्षा के लिए पूरे वर्ष तय्यारी करनी पडती है |बिना तय्यारी (कुल्हाड़ी की धार तेज) किये  टारगेट को पूरा करना (पेड़ को काटना) अधिक समय एवं ऊर्जा खपाऊ कार्य सिद्द होगा जिसकी सफलता की सम्भावना भी कम होगी |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अरे नहीं..............
> वाकई मुझे समझ नहीं आया।
> क्या ऐसा कुछ है, 'पेड़ों को काटने के लिए तेज से तेज कुल्हाड़ी की धार भी पर्याप्त नहीं।'


*अगर वो कम धार की कुल्हाड़ी से वृक्ष को काटेगा तो पता नहीं कितने घंटे लग जायेगे !!!
*
*और योजनानुसार वो पहले चार घंटे मेहनत करके कुलहाड़ी में धार लगा लेगा तो उसको उस वृक्ष को काटने ने केवल दो घंटे का और समय लगेगा !!!!
*
*इसका मतलब यह है की किसी काम को करने से पहले उस काम को करने वाले में आत्मविश्वास और ज्ञान का होना जरुरी है !!!!!*

----------


## satya_anveshi

ओह!
आप दोनों का बहुत धन्यवाद पाथ जी और पंकज जी।
अब समझ आ गया। :)

----------


## Bhai G

वाह पाथ  जी ..........
आपके समझाने का तरीका  भी उत्कृष्ट  है 



> चलिए आज आपको एक प्रसंग सुनाता हूँ -
> एक बूढ़े व्यक्ति के तीन पुत्र थे ,एक दिन उसने उन तीनो का बुद्दि परीक्षण करने के उद्देश्य से तीनों को एक एक रुपया दिया और कहा कि इस एक रूपये में ऐसा कुछ लेकर आओ कि उससे पूरा घर भर जाए |
> पहले बेटे ने जल्दी से बाज़ार में जाकर ढेर सारी रूई खरीद ली और घर में लाकर भर दी परन्तु उससे घर नहीं भरा |
> दुसरे बेटे ने भी शीघ्रता दिखाते हुए बाज़ार से भूसा खरीद लिया लेकिन रुयी की मात्र में भले ही भूसा अधिक आ गया ,परन्तु घर भरने के लिए वह भी अपर्याप्त था |
> तीसरा बेटा पूरे दिन सोचता रहा और उसने कोई जल्दबाजी नहीं की ,शाम होने पर उसने एक रूपये की तीन चार मोमबत्ती खरीद ली और घर के तीनो कमरों में जला दी जिससे पूरा घर मोमबत्ती के प्रकाश से भर गया |बूढ़े व्यक्ति ने तीसरे बेटे की बुद्दिमत्ता से प्रसन्न होकर उसको गले से लगा लिया |
> कहानी का सार-दिए गए टारगेट को पूरा करने के लिए तुरंत उस टारगेट पर कार्य करना समझदारी नहीं है बल्कि उसके लिए पहले तय्यारी करनी चाहिए ,जिस प्रकार से तीन घंटे की परीक्षा के लिए पूरे वर्ष तय्यारी करनी पडती है |बिना तय्यारी (कुल्हाड़ी की धार तेज) किये  टारगेट को पूरा करना (पेड़ को काटना) अधिक समय एवं ऊर्जा खपाऊ कार्य सिद्द होगा जिसकी सफलता की सम्भावना भी कम होगी |

----------


## pathfinder

जब किसी की सहायता करो तो उसके चेहरे की ओर मत देखो ,कहीं उसकी झुकी हुयी आँखें तुम्हारे अंदर तकब्बुर (घमंड) उत्पन्न न कर दें |
--पवित्र कुरान

----------


## pathfinder

A person who never made a mistake never tried anything new.

जिस व्यक्ति ने कभी गलती नहीं कि उसने कभी कुछ नया करने की कोशिश नहीं की.

--Albert Einstein अल्बर्ट आइंस्टीन

----------


## pathfinder

Excellence is an art won by training and habituation. We do not act rightly because we have virtue or excellence, but we rather have those because we have acted rightly. We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.

उत्कृष्टता वो कला है जो प्रशिक्षण और आदत से आती है.हम इस लिए सही कार्य नहीं करते कि हमारे अन्दर अच्छाई या उत्कृष्टता है , बल्कि वो हमारे अन्दर इसलिए हैं क्योंकि हमने सही कार्य किया है.हम वो हैं जो हम बार बार करते हैं.इसलिए उत्कृष्टता कोई कार्य नहीं बल्कि एक आदत है.

--Aristotle अरस्तु

----------


## pathfinder

Success is a lousy teacher. It seduces smart people into thinking they can’t lose.

सफलता  एक घटिया  शिक्षक  है | यह  लोगों  में  यह  सोच  विकसित  कर  देता  है  कि  वो  असफल  नहीं  हो सकते  |

--Bill Gates बिल गेट्स

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमस्कार साथियों..............
आज का हिंदी विचार-

“
Laughing Faces Do Not Mean
That There Is Absence Of Sorrow!
But It Means That They HaveThe
Ability To Deal With It.

जब हम लोगों को खुश और हँसता हुआ देखें, तब यह न सोचें कि उन्हें कोई दुःख नहीं है, बल्कि यह सोचें कि उन लोगों में दुःख के समय भी हँसते रहने की काबिलियत है।”
- शेक्सपीयर

----------


## pathfinder

“Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect.”_ - Mark Twain_
“जब भी आप अपने आप को बहुमत में पाएं, तो मान लें कि रुक कर चिंतन करने का समय आ गया।”_ - मार्क  ट्वैन_

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमस्कार साथियों..............
आज का हिंदी विचार-

“रिश्तों की डोर तब कमज़ोर पड़ जाती है, जब इंसान ग़लतफ़हमी में उठने वाले 'सवालों' का 'जवाब' खुद बना लेता है।”
- नामालूम

----------


## satya_anveshi

थोड़ी देर पहले मैं एक और हिंदी विचार पोस्ट करने वाला था

पर अब नहीं करूँगा। ;)

----------


## pathfinder

“It's beauty that captures your attention; personality which captures your heart.”_ - Anonymous_
“सौंदर्य आपके ध्यान को आकर्षित करता है, लेकिन व्यक्तित्व आपके दिल को आकर्षित करता है। ”_ - अज्ञात_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> “It's beauty that captures your attention; personality which captures your heart.”_ - Anonymous_
> “सौंदर्य आपके ध्यान को आकर्षित करता है, लेकिन व्यक्तित्व आपके दिल को आकर्षित करता है। ”_ - अज्ञात_


बस एक ही शब्द उचित है.............. अत्युत्तम!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

“यह बेहतर है कि आपको वह सम्मान न मिले जिसके आप हकदार हैं, बजाय इसके कि आपको सम्मान तो मिले पर आप उसके हकदार ही न हों।”
- मार्क ट्वैन

----------


## pathfinder

Being ignorant is not so much a shame, as being unwilling to learn.

अज्ञानी होना उतनी शर्म की  बात नहीं है जितना कि सीखने की इच्छा ना रखना.

---Benjamin Franklin  बेंजामिन  फ्रैंकलिन

----------


## Kamal Ji

बेन तेन जी कृपया आप इस को अपने सूत्र में जगह दें.
अथवा प्रबंधक समुदाय जहां चाहे इसे मूव कर दें.



अपने पिता श्री नारायण जैसवाल के साथ गोविन्द

*रिक्शेवाले  का बेटा बना IAS officer !*

 अगर  career के  point of view से  देखा  जाए  तो  India  में  थ्री आइज़ (3 Is) का   कोई  मुकाबला  नही: IIT,IIM, और IAS. लेकिन इन तीनो  में  IAS  का  रुतबा  सबसे  अधिक  है . हर  साल  लाखों  परीक्षार्थी  IAS officer  बनने  की  चाह  में  Civil Services के  exam में  बैठते  हैं  पर  इनमे   से 0.025 percent से  भी  कम  लोग  IAS officer बन  पाते  हैं . 

आप  आसानी   से  अंदाज़ा  लगा  सकते  हैं  कि  IAS beat करना  कितना  मुश्किल   काम है , और ऐसे  में  जो  कोई  भी  इस  exam को  clear करता  है  उसके   लिए  अपने  आप  ही  मन  में  एक  अलग  image बन  जाती  है . और  जब  ऐसा   करने  वाला  किसी  बहुत  ही  साधारण  background से  हो  तो  उसके  लिए   मन  में  और  भी  respect आना  स्वाभाविक  है . आज  AKC  पर  मैं  आपके  साथ  ऐसे  ही  एक  व्यक्ति की  कहानी  share  कर  रहा   हूँ  जो  हज़ारो  दिक्कतों  के  बावजूद  अपने  दृढ  निश्चय  और  मेहनत  के   बल  पर  IAS officer बना . 

ये  कहानी  है  Govind Jaiswal  की , गोविन्द   के  पिता  एक  रिक्शा -चालक  थे , बनारस  की  तंग  गलियों   में  , एक  12 by 8 के  किराए  के  कमरे  में  रहने  वाला  गोविन्द  का   परिवार  बड़ी  मुश्किल  से  अपना  गुजरा  कर  पाता  था . ऊपर से  ये  कमरा   ऐसी  जगह  था  जहाँ  शोर -गुल  की कोई  कमी  नहीं  थी , अगल-बगल  मौजूद   फक्ट्रियों  और  जनरेटरों  के  शोर  में  एक  दूसरे  से  बात  करना  भी   मुश्किल  था . नहाने -धोने  से  लेकर  खाने -पीने  तक   का  सारा  काम इसी  छोटी  सी जगह  में  Govind , उनके  माता -पिता  और  दो   बहने  करती  थीं . पर  ऐसी  परिस्थिति  में  भी  गोविन्द  ने  शुरू  से   पढाई  पर  पूरा  ध्यान  दिया . 

अपनी  पढाई  और  किताबों  का  खर्चा   निकालने  के  लिए  वो   class 8 से  ही  tuition पढ़ाने  लगे . बचपन  से   एक  असैक्षिक  महल  में  रहने  वाले  गोविन्द  को  पढाई  लिखाई   करने  पर   लोगों  के  ताने  सुनने पड़ते  थे . “ चाहे  तुम  जितना  पढ़ लो  चलाना   तो  रिक्शा  ही  है ” पर  गोविन्द  इन  सब  के  बावजूद  पढाई  में  जुटे   रहते . उनका  कहना  है . “ मुझे  divert करना  असंभव था .अगर  कोई  मुझे   demoralize करता  तो  मैं  अपनी  struggling family के  बारे  में   सोचने  लगता .” आस - पास  के  शोर  से  बचने  के  लिए   वो  अपने  कानो  में  रुई लगा  लेते  , और  ऐसे  वक़्त  जब  disturbance  ज्यादा  होती  तब  Maths लगाते  , और  जब  कुछ  शांती  होती  तो  अन्य   subjects पढ़ते .रात में  पढाई के लिए अक्सर उन्हें मोमबत्ती, ढेबरी ,  इत्यादि का सहारा लेना पड़ता क्योंकि उनके इलाके में १२-१४ घंटे बिजली  कटौती रहती. 

चूँकि   वो  शुरू  से  school topper रहे   थे  और  Science subjects में  काफी  तेज  थे  इसलिए   Class 12 के  बाद   कई  लोगों  ने  उन्हें  Engineering करने  की  सलाह  दी ,. उनके  मन  में   भी  एक  बार  यह विचार  आया , लेकिन  जब  पता  चला  की  Application form  की  fees ही  500 रुपये  है  तो  उन्होंने  ये  idea drop कर  दिया , और   BHU से  अपनी  graduation करने  लगे , जहाँ  सिर्फ  10 रूपये की  औपचारिक fees थी . Govind अपने  IAS अफसर बनने  के  सपने   को  साकार  करने  के  लिए  पढ़ाई  कर  रहे  थे  और  final preparation के   लिए  Delhi चले  गए  लेकिन  उसी  दौरान   उनके  पिता  के  पैरों  में  एक   गहरा  घाव  हो  गया  और  वो  बेरोजगार  हो  गए . ऐसे  में  परिवार  ने   अपनी  एक  मात्र  सम्पत्ती  , एक  छोटी  सी  जमीन  को  30,000 रुपये  में   बेच  दिया  ताकि  Govind अपनी  coaching पूरी  कर  सके . 

और  Govind ने   भी  उन्हें  निराश  नहीं  किया , 24 साल  की  उम्र  में  अपने  पहले   ही attempt में (Year 2006)  474 सफल  candidates में  48 वाँ  स्थान   लाकर  उन्होंने  अपनी  और  अपने  परिवार  की  ज़िन्दगी  हमेशा -हमेशा  के   लिए  बदल  दी . Maths पर  command होने  के  बावजूद   उन्होंने  mains के  लिए  Philosophy और  History choose किया , और   प्रारंभ  से  इनका  अध्यन  किया ,उनका कहना  है  कि , “ इस  दुनिया  में   कोई  भी  subject कठिन  नहीं  है , बस आपके  अनादर  उसे  crack करने  की   will-power होनी  चाहिए .

” अंग्रेजी  का  अधिक  ज्ञान  ना  होने पर   उनका  कहना  था , “ भाषा  कोई  परेशानी  नहीं  है , बस  आत्मव्श्वास   की ज़रुरत  है . मेरी  हिंदी  में  पढने  और  व्यक्त  करने  की  क्षमता   ने  मुझे  achiever बनाया .अगर  आप  अपने  विचार  व्यक्त  करने  में   confident हैं  तो  कोई  भी  आपको  सफल  होने  से  नहीं  रोक  सकता .कोई   भी  भाषा  inferior या  superior नहीं  होती . ये  महज  society द्वारा   बनाया  गया  एक  perception है .भाषा  सीखना  कोई  बड़ी  बात  नहीं  है -  खुद  पर  भरोसा  रखो . 

पहले  मैं  सिर्फ  हिंदी  जानता  था ,IAS academy  में  मैंने  English पर  अपनी  पकड़  मजबूत  की . हमारी  दुनिया   horizontal है —ये  तो  लोगों  का  perception है  जो  इसे  vertical बनता   है , और  वो  किसी  को  inferior तो  किसी  को  superior बना  देते   हैं .”  गोविन्द  जी  की  यह  सफलता  दर्शाती   है  की  कितने  ही  आभाव  क्यों  ना  हो  यदि  दृढ  संकल्प   और  कड़ी मेहनत   से  कोई  अपने  लक्ष्य -प्राप्ति  में  जुट  जाए  तो   उसे  सफलता  ज़रूर  मिलती  है . आज  उन्हें  IAS officer बने  5 साल  हो   चुके  हैं  पर  उनके  संघर्ष  की  कहानी  हमेशा  हमें प्रेरित   करती  रहेगी .

----------


## satya_anveshi

कमल जी ताऊ, मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं है। मैंने यह सूत्र बनाया था एक उद्देश्य लेकर कि किसी को कुछ अच्छाई सीखने को मिले, कोई कुछ अच्छा करने को प्रेरित हो, मोटिवेट हो। यह कतई जरूरी नहीं है कि प्रेरणा केवल महापुरुषों के कथन से ही मिले, एक आम आदमी के जीवन से भी हमें बहुत कुछ अच्छा सीखने को मिल सकता है। और आपने वही काम किया है, एक आम मगर सफल इंसान के जीवन को हमारे सामने रखा है। इससे कुछ कर गुजरने की इच्छा रखने वाले लोगों को जरूर ही प्रेरणा मिलेगी।
हमारे साथ साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद और सम्मान।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी ताऊ, मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं है। मैंने यह सूत्र बनाया था एक उद्देश्य लेकर कि किसी को कुछ अच्छाई सीखने को मिले, कोई कुछ अच्छा करने को प्रेरित हो, मोटिवेट हो। यह कतई जरूरी नहीं है कि प्रेरणा केवल महापुरुषों के कथन से ही मिले, एक आम आदमी के जीवन से भी हमें बहुत कुछ अच्छा सीखने को मिल सकता है। और आपने वही काम किया है, एक आम मगर सफल इंसान के जीवन को हमारे सामने रखा है। इससे कुछ कर गुजरने की इच्छा रखने वाले लोगों को जरूर ही प्रेरणा मिलेगी।
> हमारे साथ साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद और सम्मान।


ह्रदय से आभार..........

----------


## pathfinder

By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail.

तैयारी  करने में फेल होने का अर्थ है फेल होने के लिए तैयारी करना.


--Benjamin Franklin  बेंजामिन  फ्रैंकलिन

----------


## satya_anveshi

अध्ययन के संबंध में विद्यार्थियों के लिए..............

यदि तुम याद रखने के लिए कुछ पढ़ते हो तो तुम उसे भूल जाओगे, पर यदि तुम समझने के लिए पढ़ोगे तो तुम्हें याद भी रहेगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुप्रभात साथियों..............
प्रस्तुत है आज का हिंदी विचार-
“बच्चे गीले सीमेंट के समान हैं। जो कुछ उन पर गिरता है, एक छाप छोड़ जाता है।”
- हैम गिनॉट

----------


## ingole

"आप बस अपने ईमानदारी के रास्ते पर चलते जाइए,  बिना कोई चिंता किए। इससे दो बातें होगी, एक बेईमान लोग यह सोचकर खुश होंगे  कि आज भी कई बेवकूफ इस दुनिया में मौजूद है। दूसरी यह कि सज्जन लोग यह  सोचेंगे कि आज भी ईमानदारी संसार में जिंदा है।"             

   ----मार्क ट्वेन

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत बढ़िया गोली भाई..............
परंतु

----------


## ingole

परन्तु क्या मित्र ?:)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> परन्तु क्या मित्र ?:)


कुछ नहीं..............
अब सब हैप्पी हैप्पी हो गया। :)

----------


## Salonee

पोथी पढ़ पढ़ जग मुआ , पंडित भया ना कोय । 
ढाई आखर प्रेम के , पढे सो पंडित होय ।

----------


## pathfinder

He that can have patience can have what he will.

जिसके पास धैर्य है वह जो चाहे वो पा सकता है.

--   Benjamin Franklin  बेंजामिन  फ्रैंकलिन

----------


## alymax

बेन जी कवी की कविता और संगीत मे क्या अंतर है थोडा समझाकर बताए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन जी कवी की कविता और संगीत मे क्या अंतर है थोडा समझाकर बताए


भाई राज जी! इस संबंध में मुझे ज्ञान ही नहीं है क्योंकि मैं कवि भी नहीं हूँ और संगीतज्ञ भी नहीं। फिर भी कोशिश करने में कोई हर्ज भी नहीं, जैसा सुना है वैसा बताता हूँ-
संगीतज्ञ कहते हैं कि हम प्रकृति प्रदत्त हर ध्वनि में संगीत महसूस करते हैं और कवि कहते हैं कि हम हर घटना में कविता देखते हैं।
कल्पनाशील होना कवि के लिए भी जरूरी है और संगीतकार के लिए भी, मतलब कि दोनों की जननी है कल्पना।
कविता विचारों को अभिव्यक्त करने की एक विधा है और संगीत कविता का एक अभिन्न अंग। यदि संगीत न होगा, तो कविता कविता न रहेगी, पद्य से गद्य बन जाएगी। संगीत से ही तो कविता की विभिन्न विधाओं का विकास हुआ है जैसे कि छंद, दोहा, चौपाई आदि। मतलब कि कविता संगीत से मुक्त नहीं है पर संगीत कविता से मुक्त है। कविता कवि के मनोभाव को श्रोता तक पहुँचाती है और यदि संगीत का भी साथ हो तो प्रभाव और भी गहरा हो जाता है।
और भाई कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा क्या लिखूँ? :confused: आपने अंतर पूछा था और मैं शायद दोनों में संबंध बता रहा हूँ। चलिए किसी और से पूछते हैं..............

----------


## pathfinder

“We're born alone, we live alone, we die alone. Only through our love  and friendship can we create the illusion for the moment that we're not  alone.”_ - Orson Welles_
“हम अकेले जन्म लेते हैं, अकेले  जीवन बिताते हैं, अकेले मरते हैं। केवल हमारे प्रेम और मित्रता के द्वारा  हम क्षणिक मोह उत्पन्न कर पाते हैं कि हम अकेले नहीं हैं।”_ - ऑर्सन वैल्स_

----------


## pathfinder

Before you start some work, always ask yourself three questions – Why am I doing it, What the results might be and Will I be successful. Only when you think deeply and find satisfactory answers to these questions, go ahead.

कोई काम शुरू करने से पहले, स्वयम से तीन प्रश्न कीजिये – मैं ये क्यों कर रहा हूँ, इसके परिणाम क्या हो सकते हैं और क्या मैं सफल होऊंगा. और जब गहरई से सोचने पर इन प्रश्नों के संतोषजनक उत्तर मिल जायें,तभी आगे बढें

-- Chanakya चाणक्य

----------


## robin hood

> अध्ययन के संबंध में विद्यार्थियों के लिए..............
> 
> यदि तुम याद रखने के लिए कुछ पढ़ते हो तो तुम उसे भूल जाओगे, पर यदि तुम समझने के लिए पढ़ोगे तो तुम्हें याद भी रहेगा।


रट्टा पर भी विचार दीजिए,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## pathfinder

A man is born alone and dies alone; and he experiences the good and bad consequences of his karma alone; and he goes alone to hell or the Supreme abode.

व्यक्ति अकेले पैदा होता है और अकेले मर जाता है;और वो अपने अच्छे और बुरे कर्मों का फल खुद ही भुगतता है; और वह अकेले ही नर्क या स्वर्ग जाता है |

--Chanakya चाणक्य

----------


## pathfinder

Dreams are like stars...you may never touch them, but if you follow them they will lead you to your destiny.

सपने सितारों के समान होते हैं...आप उन्हें छू नहीं सकते हैं, परन्तु अगर आप उनका अनुगमन करें तो वे आपको आपकी नियति तक पहुँचा देंगे।

----------


## pathfinder

You are never too old to set another goal or to dream a new dream._- C S Lewis_

आप कभी भी नया लक्ष्य निर्धारित करने या नया सपना देखने के लिये बहुत बूढ़े नहीं होते।_ - सी. एस. लुईस_

----------


## pathfinder

Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by  people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all_ - Dale Carnegie_

दुनिया  की महत्वपूर्ण वस्तुओं में से ज्यादातर उन व्यक्तियों द्वारा प्राप्त की  गई हैं जिन्होंने बिलकुल आशा नहीं होते हुए भी प्रयास करना नहीं बंद किया।_ - डेल कार्नेगी_

----------


## pathfinder

Success is not the key to happiness. Happiness is the key to success. If you love what you are doing, you will be successful._ - Herman Cain_

सफलता खुशी की चाबी नहीं है। खुशी सफलता की चाबी है। आप जो कर रहे हैं उससे अगर आप प्यार करते हैं, तो आप जरूर सफल होंगे।_ - हरमन केन_

----------


## satya_anveshi

सूत्र पर अनवरत योगदान के लिए धन्यवाद पाथ जी।


> “We're born alone, we live alone, we die alone. Only through our love  and friendship can we create the illusion for the moment that we're not  alone.”_ - Orson Welles_
> “हम अकेले जन्म लेते हैं, अकेले  जीवन बिताते हैं, अकेले मरते हैं। केवल हमारे प्रेम और मित्रता के द्वारा  हम क्षणिक मोह उत्पन्न कर पाते हैं कि हम अकेले नहीं हैं।”_ - ऑर्सन वैल्स_


ऊपर के कोटेशन में 'मोह' शब्द की जगह क्या 'भ्रम' शब्द को होना चाहिए?

----------


## satya_anveshi

“आपके पास जितना समय अभी है, उससे अधिक समय कभी नहीं होगा।”
- नामालूम

----------


## nirsha

विद्या कामधुनु के समान है। व्यक्ति विद्या हासिल कर उसका फ़ल कहीं भी प्राप्त कर सकता है।
                                                                       चाणक्य

----------


## pathfinder

> सूत्र पर अनवरत योगदान के लिए धन्यवाद पाथ जी।  ऊपर के कोटेशन में 'मोह' शब्द की जगह क्या 'भ्रम' शब्द को होना चाहिए?


 प्रिय बेन टेन जी शाब्दिक अर्थ तो वही है जो आपने बताया है परन्तु यहाँ पर मोह ही अधिक उपयुक्त प्रतीत हो रहा है |  “The highest education is that which does not merely give us information but makes our life in harmony with all existence.” - Rabindranath Tagore 
 “उच्चतम शिक्षा वह है कि जो हमें महज जानकारी नहीं देती बल्कि हमारे जीवन को सम्पूर्ण अस्तित्व के साथ सद्भाव में लाती है।” - रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर

----------


## pathfinder

“By plucking her petals, you do not gather the beauty of the flower.” _- Rabindranath Tagore_
“फूल की पंखुड़ियों को तोड़ कर आप उसकी सुंदरता नहीं बटोर सकते।” _- रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर_

----------


## pathfinder

“Knowing trees, I understand the meaning of patience. Knowing grass, I can appreciate persistence.”_ - Hal Borland_
“पेड़ों को जानने के बाद मैं धैर्य का अर्थ समझ सकता हूं। घास को जानने के बाद मैं डटे रहने की सराहना कर सकता हूं। ”_ - हेल बॉर्लैण्ड_

----------


## madhuu

> “By plucking her petals, you do not gather the beauty of the flower.” _- Rabindranath Tagore_
> “फूल की पंखुड़ियों को तोड़ कर आप उसकी सुंदरता नहीं बटोर सकते।” _- रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर_


क्या बात कही है  । गुरुदेव विलक्षण प्रतिभा के धनी थे ।

----------


## pathfinder

“In art the hand can never execute anything higher than the heart can inspire. ” _- Ralph Waldo Emerson_
“कला में हाथ कभी भी हृदय की प्रेरणा से ऊंचा नहीं उठ सकता। ” _- राल्फ वाल्डो इमर्सन_

----------


## pathfinder

“In politics stupidity is not a handicap.” _- Napoleon Bonaparte_
“राजनीति में मूर्खता एक बाधा नहीं है।” _- नेपोलियन बोनापार्ट_

----------


## pathfinder

“Think big, think fast, think ahead. Ideas are no one’s monopoly. ” _- Dheerubhai Ambani_
“बड़ा सोचें, जल्दी सोचें, आगे की सोचें। विचारों पर किसी का एकाधिकार नहीं है।” _- धीरूभाई अंबानी_

----------


## pathfinder

“People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.” _- American proverb_
“जो लोग शीशे के घरों में रहते हैं उन्हें दूसरों पर पत्थर नहीं फेंकने चाहिए।” _- अमरीका की कहावत_

----------


## Neelima

विलक्षण.............................  ..

----------


## pathfinder

“Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions. Small  people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you, too,  can become great.”_ - Mark Twain_
“उन लोगों से दूर रहें जो  आप आपकी महत्वकांक्षाओं को तुच्छ बनाने का प्रयास करते हैं. छोटे लोग  हमेशा ऐसा करते हैं, लेकिन महान लोग आपको इस बात की अनुभूति करवाते हैं कि  आप भी वास्तव में महान बन सकते हैं.”_ - मार्क ट्वेन_

----------


## pathfinder

“Never open the door to a lesser evil, for other and greater ones invariably follow it.”_ - Baltasar Gracian_
“छोटी बुराई को अपने पास न आने दें क्योंकि अन्य बड़ी बुराईयां सुनिश्चित रूप से इसके पीछे-पीछे आती हैं.”_ - बाल्टासार ग्रेसिय_

----------


## pathfinder

“Even if a snake is not poisonous, it should pretend to be venomous.”_ - Chanakya_
“साँप अगर ज़हरीला न भी हो तो भी उसे ज़हरीला होने का आभास देना चाहिये।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## govind22

> “Even if a snake is not poisonous, it should pretend to be venomous.”_ - Chanakya_
> “साँप अगर ज़हरीला न भी हो तो भी उसे ज़हरीला होने का आभास देना चाहिये।”_ - चाणक्य_


बहुत खूब ! शायद 'शूली पर चढ़ाना' इसका ही पर्यायवाची है ।

----------


## pathfinder

“When planning for a year, plant corn. When planning for a decade,  plant trees. When planning for life, train and educate people.” _- Chinese Proverb_
“जब  एक वर्ष की योजना बनाएँ, मक्की बोएँ। जब एक दशक की योजना बनाएँ, पेड़  लगाइये। जब जिन्दगी की योजना बनाएँ, लोगों को शिक्षित और प्रशिक्षित कीजिए।  ” _- चीनी कहावत_

----------


## pathfinder

“A person should not be too honest. Straight trees are cut first and honest people are exploited first.” - Chanakya  “किसी व्यक्ति को अत्यंत सरल या सीधा भी नहीं होना चाहिये। सीधे पेड़ पहले काटे जाते हैं और सरल व सीधे लोगों की खिंचाई पहले होती है।” - चाणक्य

----------


## pathfinder

> बहुत खूब ! शायद 'शूली पर चढ़ाना' इसका ही पर्यायवाची है ।


नहीं मित्र इसे "सूली पर चढाना" नही कहेंगे क्यूंकि यहाँ पर बात अपनी सुरक्षा की है न कि दूसरों को नुकसान पहुचने की |

----------


## pathfinder

“There is some self-interest behind every friendship. There is no friendship without self- interests. This is a bitter truth.”_ - Chanakya_
“हर मित्रता के पीछे कुछ स्वार्थ होता है। बिना स्वार्थ के कोई मित्रता नहीं होती। यह एक दुःखद सत्य है।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## pathfinder

“To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe.”_ - Anatole France_
“महान  वस्तुओं को प्राप्त करने के लिये, हमें सिर्फ कर्म ही नहीं करना चाहिये,  बल्कि स्वप्न भी देखना चाहिये; सिर्फ योजना ही नहीं बनानी चाहिये, बल्कि  विश्वास भी रखना चाहिये।”_ - एनाटोल फ्रांस_

----------


## govind22

> “There is some self-interest behind every friendship. There is no friendship without self- interests. This is a bitter truth.”_ - Chanakya_
> “हर मित्रता के पीछे कुछ स्वार्थ होता है। बिना स्वार्थ के कोई मित्रता नहीं होती। यह एक दुःखद सत्य है।”_ - चाणक्य_


हम्म ... इसीलिए कहा गया है की 'सच्चा प्रेम दुर्लभ है, सच्ची मित्रता और भी दुर्लभ है' ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद................

----------


## pathfinder

“As soon as the fear approaches near, attack and destroy it.”_ - Chanakya_
“जैसे ही कोई डर पास फटके, हमला करें और उसे खत्म करें।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## satya_anveshi

1. *गुण* यदि न हो तो रूप व्यर्थ है........

----------


## pathfinder

“Do not be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experience.”_ - Ralph Waldo Emerson_
“अपने कर्मों के प्रति बहुत ज्यादा संकोची और हिचकिचाहटपूर्ण मत बनिए। पूरा जीवन एक अनुभव है।”_ - राल्फ वाल्डो एमरसन_

----------


## satya_anveshi

2. *विनम्रता* यदि न हो तो विद्या व्यर्थ है........

----------


## ramsingh111

> 2. *विनम्रता* यदि न हो तो विद्या व्यर्थ है........


और विद्या नहीं तो जीवन व्यर्थ है

----------


## pathfinder

“Once you start working on something, don't be afraid of failure and  don't abandon it. People who work sincerely are the happiest.”_ - Chanakya_
“जब  आप किसी योजना पर काम शुरु कर दें तो असफ़लता का डर न रखें और उसे अधूरा न  छोड़ दें। पूरे मनोयोग से काम करने वाले व्यक्ति ही सबसे अधिक प्रसन्न  रहते हैं।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## satya_anveshi

3. *उपयोग* यदि न आए तो धन व्यर्थ है....

----------


## pathfinder

“God is not present in idols. Your feelings are your God. The soul is your temple.”_ - Chanakya_
“ईश्वर मूर्तियों में नहीं, आपकी भावनाओं में है और आत्मा आपका मंदिर है।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुन्दरता :- बगैर लज्जा के सुन्दरता व्यर्थ है............... *.
 साहस :- न हो तो हथियार व्यर्थ है ........
 भूख :- न हो तो भोजन व्यर्थ है .......
 होश :- न हो तो जोश व्यर्थ है .........
 गुस्सा :- अक्ल को खा जाता है ..........
 अहंकार :- मन को खा जाता है...........
 चिंता :- आयु को खा जाती है ............
 रिश्वत :- इंसाफ को खा जाती है ...........
 लालच :- ईमान को खा जाता है .............
 दोस्त :- चिढ़ता हुआ दोस्त मुस्कुराते हुए दुश्मन से अच्छा है .........
 सूरत :- आदमी की कीमत उसकी सूरत से नहीं बल्कि सीरत यानी गुणों से लगानी चाहिये

----------


## govind22

जीत सत्य की नहीं होती,  जो जीतता है वही सत्य है ।

----------


## govind22

2 घंटे पहले मेरे द्वारा एक पोस्ट की गई जिसे पता नहीं किस कारण से हटा दिया गया । 
मुझे लगता है इसके निम्न मे से कोई एक कारण हो सकते हैं -
1 - या तो किसी सदस्य को वो विचार समझ मे न आया हो और उसने उसकी शिकायत की हो जिसे किसी नियामक ने बिना विचार किए मिटा दी हो । 
2 - या किसी नियामक को ही वो विचार समझ मे न आया हो । 
खैर , जो भी हो , यदि किसी मित्र को (या नियामक को ) उस विचार को सूक्षम रूप से समझना चाहते हों तो मुझे बेहिचक मैसेज कर सकते हैं ।

----------


## nirsha

एक बेहतरीन इंसान अपनी जुबान से ही पहचान जाता है;
वर्ना अच्छी बातें तो दीवारों पर भी लिखी होती हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रार्थना में दो शब्द बोलने की बजाय यदि मदद करने के लिए दो हाथ बढ़ाए जाएँ तो वह बेहतर होगा।
-बापू गाँधी

----------


## govind22

> एक बेहतरीन इंसान अपनी जुबान से ही पहचान जाता है;
>  वर्ना अच्छी बातें तो दीवारों पर भी लिखी होती हैं।


बेहद खूबसूरत बात कही आपने निरशा जी । वास्तव मे हम सब आदर्श की बात जानते हैं पर उसे समझते नहीं !
कॉलेज  के दिनों मे एक महिला मित्र (जो मनोविज्ञान की स्टूडेंट थी ) ने पूछा की  ''तुम क्या बनाना चाहते हो । ''
मैंने कहा - ''मै एक आईएएस बनाना चाहता हूँ , उस  कुर्सी पर बैठना चाहता हूँ जिसमे पावर होता है , उस गाड़ी मे बैठना चाहता  हूँ जिसमे लाल बत्ती लगी होती है , उस पोस्ट मे जाने पर कई बोडीगार्ड मिलते  हैं , आलीशान घर मिलते हैं , रुतबा है , इज्जत है , घौस है ।'' 
उसने मुझसे  कहा की ''तुम आईएएस इसीलिए बनाना चाहते हो क्यूंकी तुम आईएएस जैसा दिखना  चाहते हो । 'दिखने के लिए बनने' और 'सचमुच मे बनने' मे अंतर है । ''


खैर , 
नियामक मित्रों का हार्दिक धन्यवाद जिन्होने पोस्ट को रिस्टोर किया । 
किसी विचार मे दो पहलू होते हैं -
1 - सैद्धांतिक 
2- व्यावहारिक 
 हम बचपन से सुनते आते हैं -' सत्यमेव जयते ' अर्थात सत्य की ही जीत होती है । वास्तव मे ये एक सैद्धांतिक विचार है व्यावहारिक नहीं । 'सत्य' और 'नैतिकता' अपने आप मे परिभाषित नहीं है । ये वाक्य ठीक वैसा ही है जैसे हम कहें ''झूठ बोलना पाप है ''। ये हम भी जानते हैं की संसार मे शायद ही ऐसा मनुष्य होगा जिसने कभी ये पाप न किया हो । अर्थात पापी सभी हैं । 

ये आवश्यक नहीं है की जो सत्य हो वो जीतता ही हो । ये कैसे हो सकता है ? जब सत्य अपने आप मे निरपेक्ष ही नहीं तो हम किसी भी चीज़ को सत्य कैसे कह सकते हैं ?

    चाणक्य के अधिकतर विचार व्यावहारिक रूप से सत्य कहे जा सकते है आदर्श रूप मे नहीं । 
अतः आशा करता हूँ की मेरे ऊपर के पोस्ट से आपलोग सहमत होंगे ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

उस पोस्ट की शिकायत मैंने की थी।

----------


## sultania

> जीत सत्य की नहीं होती,  जो जीतता है वही सत्य है ।


जी मित्र बहुत मार्के वाली बात खोज के लाये आप । मुझे भी समझने मैं काफी माथा पच्ची करनी पड़ी । 
अन्य सदस्य भी इसे समझना चाहे तो नेट पे मोजूद इन दो अच्छे मोलिक लेखो से मदद ले सकते है ॥/ 


http://wohchupnahi.blogspot.in/2009/...g-post_23.html

http://hi.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A4%...A4%A4%E0%A5%87

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम्म, काफी कुछ समझ आया है................
इस आधार पर कह सकते हैं-
सत्य और असत्य के युद्ध में अंतिम विजय सत्य की ही होती है।
ऊपर के लेख(लेखों) में कहा गया है कि 'सत्यमेव जयते' इस वाक्य में सत्य का अर्थ वह सत्य नहीं है जो हम बोलते हैं, अर्थात् सत्य का अर्थ यहाँ सच से नहीं है, इसका अर्थ है उससे जो शाश्वत है, अविनाशी है और सदैव रहने वाला है। इसी प्रकार असत्य का मतलब झूठ नहीं है, असत्य का मतलब है माया, जो आज है और कल नहीं, जिसका अस्तित्व हमेशा के लिए नहीं होगा। क्यों भाइयों, सही जा रहा हूँ न?
अब इस व्याख्या को कथन 'जो जीता वही सत्य है' के साथ संबद्ध करके देखते हैं-
सही (सच) और गलत (झूठ) की टक्कर में गलत (झूठ) विजयी हुआ और सत्य बन गया। परंतु यह सर्व विदित है कि झूठ ज्यादा दिनों तक कायम नहीं रह सकता, आज नहीं तो कल उस पर से पर्दा हट ही जाता है; चाहे आप चाहें अथवा न चाहें। अर्थात् कि वह झूठ जो जीता था और जिसे 'सत्य' विशेषण से अलंकृत किया गया था वास्तव में असत्य (जो सदैव नहीं रहता वह असत्य है) साबित हुआ। इस प्रकार अंत में जाकर सच सामने आया और सच की विजय हुई। अब यह सच 'सत्य' कहा जाएगा, क्योंकि जो जीतता है वही सत्य है। झूठ तो पहले ही समाप्त हो चुका है अतः यह सच अब हमेशा के लिए दुनिया के सामने रहेगा। इस प्रकार यह शाश्वत और अविनाशी हो चुका है, और जो शाश्वत है वह तो 'सत्य' है।
इस प्रकार हम कह सकते हैं कि असत्य चाहे एक बार अथवा दो बार सत्य बनकर दुनिया के सम्मुख प्रस्तुत हो/किया जाए, परंतु अंतिम विजय हमेशा सत्य की ही होती है। यही सत्य है।
*सत्यमेव जयते = सत्य की ही विजय होती है ≠ जीतने वाला ही सत्य होता है* इति सिद्धम।

----------


## pathfinder

“Education is the best friend. An educated person is respected everywhere. Education beats the beauty and the youth.”_ - Chanakya_
“शिक्षा सर्वोत्तम मित्र है। शिक्षित व्यक्ति का सभी जगह आदर होता है। शिक्षा सुंदरता और यौवन को भी मात देती है।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## sultania

> हम्म, काफी कुछ समझ आया है................
> इस आधार पर कह सकते हैं-
> सत्य और असत्य के युद्ध में अंतिम विजय सत्य की ही होती है।
> ऊपर के लेख(लेखों) में कहा गया है कि 'सत्यमेव जयते' इस वाक्य में सत्य का अर्थ वह सत्य नहीं है जो हम बोलते हैं, अर्थात् सत्य का अर्थ यहाँ सच से नहीं है, इसका अर्थ है उससे जो शाश्वत है, अविनाशी है और सदैव रहने वाला है। इसी प्रकार असत्य का मतलब झूठ नहीं है, असत्य का मतलब है माया, जो आज है और कल नहीं, जिसका अस्तित्व हमेशा के लिए नहीं होगा। क्यों भाइयों, सही जा रहा हूँ न?
> अब इस व्याख्या को कथन 'जो जीता वही सत्य है' के साथ संबद्ध करके देखते हैं-
> सही (सच) और गलत (झूठ) की टक्कर में गलत (झूठ) विजयी हुआ और सत्य बन गया। परंतु यह सर्व विदित है कि झूठ ज्यादा दिनों तक कायम नहीं रह सकता, आज नहीं तो कल उस पर से पर्दा हट ही जाता है; चाहे आप चाहें अथवा न चाहें। अर्थात् कि वह झूठ जो जीता था और जिसे 'सत्य' विशेषण से अलंकृत किया गया था वास्तव में असत्य (जो सदैव नहीं रहता वह असत्य है) साबित हुआ। इस प्रकार अंत में जाकर सच सामने आया और सच की विजय हुई। अब यह सच 'सत्य' कहा जाएगा, क्योंकि जो जीतता है वही सत्य है। झूठ तो पहले ही समाप्त हो चुका है अतः यह सच अब हमेशा के लिए दुनिया के सामने रहेगा। इस प्रकार यह शाश्वत और अविनाशी हो चुका है, और जो शाश्वत है वह तो 'सत्य' है।
> इस प्रकार हम कह सकते हैं कि असत्य चाहे एक बार अथवा दो बार सत्य बनकर दुनिया के सम्मुख प्रस्तुत हो/किया जाए, परंतु अंतिम विजय हमेशा सत्य की ही होती है। यही सत्य है।
> *सत्यमेव जयते = सत्य की ही विजय होती है ≠ जीतने वाला ही सत्य होता है* इति सिद्धम।


बहुत ही सुंदर सार प्रस्तुत किया है बेन भाई आपने । भाई मेरे को भी कुछ क्रेडिट देते ना,खोजने मैं भी मेहनत से ज्यादा दिमाग लगता है,ही ही ही

----------


## pathfinder

“The hardships of those who always remain aware to help the others are solved automatically.”_ - Chanakya_
“जो व्यक्ति सदा दूसरों की सहायता को तत्पर रहते हैं उनके कष्ट स्वतः ही दूर हो जाते हैं।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## satya_anveshi

जो व्यक्ति दूसरों को क्षमा नहीं करता वह उस पुल को तोड़ देता है जिसे उसे पार करना था, क्योंकि प्रत्येक इंसान से कुछ गलतियाँ होती ही है और उसे भी कभी क्षमा की जरूरत पड़ेगी।
-थॉमस फुलर

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत ही सुंदर सार प्रस्तुत किया है बेन भाई आपने । भाई मेरे को भी कुछ क्रेडिट देते ना,खोजने मैं भी मेहनत से ज्यादा दिमाग लगता है,ही ही ही


हा हा हा हा................
यदि वह आपको अच्छा लगा हो तो भाई मैं तो यह कहने को भी तैयार हूँ कि यह आपने ही लिखा है, और आप कुछ क्रेडिट की बात कर रहे हैं।
(वैसे एक गुप्त बात बताता हूँ, अभी मेरे क्रेडिट कार्ड में पैसा नहीं है। हा हा हा हा)

----------


## sultania

> हा हा हा हा................
> यदि वह आपको अच्छा लगा हो तो भाई मैं तो यह कहने को भी तैयार हूँ कि यह आपने ही लिखा है, और आप कुछ क्रेडिट की बात कर रहे हैं।
> (वैसे एक गुप्त बात बताता हूँ, अभी मेरे क्रेडिट कार्ड में पैसा नहीं है। हा हा हा हा)


लो कर लो बात सुबह-सुबह बोहनी ही खराब कर दी--ब हु हु ---ओर अपने सुविचार से अवगत कराते रहना आप  ,काफी अच्छा विश्लेषण किया आपने ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

व्यवस्थाओं की भेंट चढ़ जाने से अच्छा है, संघर्ष करना।

----------


## pathfinder

“Skills are called hidden treasure as they save like a mother in a foreign country.”_ - Chanakya_
“विदेश में विद्या ही माता के समान रक्षा करती है इसलिये विद्या को गुप्त धन कहा गया है।”_ - चाणक्य_

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

दूसरों के टैलेंट की कद्र न करना घातक होता है !

----------


## satya_anveshi

जो पुस्तकें आपको जितना ज्यादा सोचने पर मजबूर करती हैं वे आपकी उतनी ही ज्यादा सहायता भी करती हैं।

----------


## pathfinder

“मैं बताई गई गलतियों को सुधारने की कोशिश करूंगा, और मैं नए दृष्टिकोणों को इतना जल्दी अपनाऊँगा कि वे मेरे वास्तविक दृष्टिकोण प्रतीत होंगें।”_ - अब्राहम लिंकन_

----------


## padmavati

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है ये

----------


## sur281

मेरी तरफ से एक छोटा सा तोफा कबुल करे ओर वताये केसा हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र सुर जी.......
सभी सम्मान के योग्य है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> “Skills are called hidden treasure as they save like a mother in a foreign country.”_ - Chanakya_
> “विदेश में विद्या ही माता के समान रक्षा करती है इसलिये विद्या को गुप्त धन कहा गया है।”_ - चाणक्य_


विद्द्या नाम नरस्य प्र्छन्नम गुप्त धनं ..
विद्द्याभोगकरी यशस्वी सुखकरी.

मुझे हार्दिक खेद है की मैं इस को पूरा सु स्पष्ट इस समय नही लिख पा रहा हूँ .
मैंने अपनी विद्द्या ग्रहण करते समय इसे पढ़ा अवश्य था अब कालान्तर भूल भी गया हूँ.

हाँ मैं उक्त लिखे हुए का भावार्थ अवश्य लिख देता हूँ..

विद्द्या जीव का का एक गुप्त धन्य  है वह चाहे इस देश अथवा प्रदेश/ विदेश  में भी क्यों न  हो.
और जो विद्द्या का भोग करते है, विद्द्या पर निर्भर करते हैं... वही यशस्वी और सुख से जीने वाले होते हैं....

यहाँ विद्द्या का अभिप्राय न केवल विद्द्या अर्थात शिक्षा से है अपितु किसी न किसी भी प्रकार की 
सम्मानित विद्द्या से है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> एक बेहतरीन इंसान अपनी जुबान से ही पहचान जाता है;
> वर्ना अच्छी बातें तो दीवारों पर भी लिखी होती हैं।


बहुत अच्छे ....................कमल गांधी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जीत सत्य की नहीं होती, जो जीतता है वही सत्य है* _कहते हैं कि जीत अंतत: सत्य की होती है -- गलत कहते हैं. यह समाज का  idealist विश्लेषण है, realist नहीं. 
असली जिंदगी में जो जीतता है वही सत्य  होता है. 
पूरी जीत की पहचान ही यही है कि आपके विपक्षी का पक्ष ही न बचे.  
अगर बच गया तो जीत अधूरी है. 
विपक्षी सभ्यता को अपने अंदर पूर्ण रूप से  आत्मसात कर लें तो फिर आप ही आप बचेंगे, और सत्य कुछ होगा ही नहीं.   चाहे रावण हो या दुर्योधन, जो हार गया उसके साथ क्या सहानूभूति रखना. 
वो  खुदा नहीं हो सकता, खुदा तो होगा जीतने वाला. वो राम होगा, वो कृष्ण होगा.  
बेशक किसी आत्मग्लानी के पल में हम दुर्योधन और रावण को स्वर्ग भी भेज दें, 
 लेकिन स्वर्ग में बैठकर इतिहास नहीं लिखा जाता. इतिहास लिखा जाता है  विजेता होकर. 
इसलिये मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम सिर्फ विजेता ही बनता है, और  धर्मराज वही होता है जिसके पक्ष में विजेता हों. 
_
_असल में जीत सत्य की नहीं, जीत ही सत्य होती है. और जो इसे सत्य नहीं मानते, वो सत्य नहीं जानते. 

_

_मध्य  एशिया और पुरे युरोप में किसी जमाने में पारसी धर्म, 
यहूदी धर्म, ईजिप्ट  के पुरातन धर्म, सूर्य उपासकों का बोलबाला था, 
लेकिन उनमें धर्म के प्रति  वो उन्माद नहीं था जो नव-क्रिस्तानों और बाद में मुसलमानों में रहा. 
इसलिये  वो धर्म के लिये लड़ नहीं पाये, वो या तो मरे, या खुद इन नव-धर्मों में  शामिल हो गये. 
अब उन पुरातन धर्मों के अवशेष भी नहीं मिलते. 
सांस्कृतिक  इतिहास वहीं से शुरु होता है जहां से ईसा का जन्म हुआ, या जहां मुहम्मद  आये. उससे पहले सिर्फ लड़ाइयों की कहानी है, 
कल्चर नदारद है. विजेता यही  करता है. पराजित की संस्कृति का लोप._ 


_जीतने वाले सत्य के दम पर  हिटलर की क्रूरता का भान सभी को है, 
लेकिन लगभग उतनी ही मौतों के जिम्मेदार  एलीज़ हीरो बन जाते हैं. जो जीत जाते हैं सत्य उनका गुलाम हो जाता है.  
इसलिये ब्रिटिश प्राइम मिनिस्टर चर्चिल सुपरमैन की तरह याद किये जाते हैं._ 


_वर्तमान  इतिहास की ही प्रतिबिम्ब है, और इस प्रतिबिम्ब में हम क्या देखते हैं,  
क्या समझते हैं इसी के दम पर भविष्य का निर्माण होता है. 
सत्य को जीत मान  लेना बहुत आसान है, लेकिन इस गफलत में पढ़कर हम सत्य को नहीं जीत को बढ़ावा  दे रहे हैं. 
हम यही कह रहे हैं कि चाहे तुम जो हो, अगर तुम जीत गये तो हम  तुम्हें स्वीकार कर लेंगे. 
तो तुम बन जाओगे हमारे लिये खुदा, या खुदा समान. _ 


_जो शक्तिशाली और किस्मतवाला होगा, जीत उसकी होगी. 
लेकिन वो सही  भी हो यह जरूरी नहीं. हमारे इतिहास में विजेताओं की फेरहिस्त बहुत लम्बी  है, 
अगर कुछ विजेता इधर के उधर हो जायें को कुछ खास फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा, बस  हमारे कुछ नायक बदल जायेंगे._ 


_अगर भविष्य को बेहतर बनाने की चाहत  है तो इतिहास को वैसा ही स्वीकार करना होगा जैसा वो सचमुच है. 
पराक्रम को  सत्य से जोड़न एक असभ्य समाज की निशानी है, 
जिसमें अब भी इतनी परिपक्वता  नहीं की सत्य को उसकी ही योग्यता पर स्वीकार्यता दे सके, 
और उसमें जीत के  सहारे को जोड़ने के लिये बाध्य न हो._

----------


## Kamal Ji

-----------------------------------------

----------


## Kamal Ji

*क्या आपको 25 करोड़ रुपये चाहिये?* हां, सचमुच. 25 करोड़ रुपये आपकी गिरफ्त में बस आना ही चाहते हैं. आप तो  बस सोचना शुरु कर दीजिये की इनका करना क्या है. कौन सा बंगला आप खरीदेंगे,  अपनी मर्सिडीज़ कहां रखेंगे, या फिर आपको फैरारी चाहिये? तो अब आप जानना  चाहते हैं कि 25 करोड़ के लिये क्या करना होगा? कौन सा क्विज शो दे रहा है  यह इनाम?



गनमास्टर को मिलेंगे करोड़ों

तो  चलिये बता देते हैं. यह है

 ‘The great Maulana Taukeer sweepstakes’ और इस  रकम को आपके देने के लिये बकौल मौलाना तौकीर रजा, हर सच्चा मुसलमान एक-एक  रुपया मिलाने वाला है. 
आत्मविश्वास से लबरेज मौलाना साहब ने काम  दिया है जार्ज बुश का सर लाने का. वो कहते हैं सर लाने वाले को हिन्दुस्तान  के सारे मुसलमान पैसे जोड़कर 25 करोड़ रुपया देंगे जो सच्चे मायनों में  कोई छोटी रकम नहीं है यहां तक की खासी अमीर अमेरिकी सरकार भी ***** बिन  लादेन पर सिर्फ 13 करोड़ रुपये (25 मिलियन डालर) का इनाम देने में ही खुद  को समर्थ पा सकी. 
तो अगर आप मौलाना तौकीर रजा की यह छोटी सी शर्त  पूरी कर सकें तो यह मोटी से रकम आप कब्जा सकते हैं. वैसे जार्ज बुश अब  अमेरिकी राष्ट्रपति भी नहीं रहे, अब तो सुरक्षा घेरा पहले जैसा नहीं होगा.
अच्छा  अगर आप सोच रहे हों कि अगर काम निकाल के मौलाना तौकीर बात से मुकर गये तो?  तो बिरादर चिंता न करें. मौलाना सच्चे मुसलमान कहते हैं खुद को जो कौल से  नहीं फिरते. 
इतने सच्चे हैं यह, और अपने समाज में इतने मशहूर कि  इनके मुहल्ले में इनके ईमान की कसमें यहां-वहां छोटी-मोटी बातों पर लोग  खाते मिल जायेंगे. इसलिये कांग्रेस (हां जी वही UPA की सबसे मोटी पार्टी)  ने इन्हें लोकसभा चुनाव में साथी बना लिया.
क्या आप आश्चर्यचकित  हैं? बुश के सर कटवाना गलत लगता है? तो भाई आपको लगे तो लगे, कांग्रेस को  कोई शिकायत नहीं. उन्हें हिन्दुओं की सांप्रादायिकता से शिकायत हो तो हो,  इस्लामिक सांप्रादायिकता तो वैलकम, वैलस्टे, वैलडन है.
तो जी हाथ  कटवाने वाले वरुण गांधी को जेल भेज देते हैं, और गला कटवाने वाले तौकीर  मिंया को लोकसभा चैंपियन बना देते हैं. और बिरादर अगर आप इस मुगालते में हो  की कांग्रेस वाले जानते ही नहीं थे तो आज शाम को ही सिंघवी भैया बोल रहे  थे टीवी पर की ऐसे (मौलाना के) ‘बयानों से हम सहमत नहीं.’ बयानों से सहमत  नहीं. मौलाना से सहमत हैं. यह तो सही है. बाइबल में भी लिखा है पाप से नफरत  करो, पापी से नहीं. तो कांग्रेस इधर के पापियों को भरपूर प्यार दे रही है.  
और अगर आपका 25 करोड़ से दिल न भरे, तो कुछ और इनाम भी हैं जिन्हें आप कब्जा सकते हैं.

----------


## satya_anveshi

सौंदर्य तो देखने वाले की आंख में होता है।
~ शेक्सपियर

----------


## nirsha

मनुष्य की सबसे अच्छी मित्र उसकी दस उंगलियाँ हैं 
- राबर्ट कोलियर

----------


## nirsha

दौड़ना काफी नहीं है समय पर चल पड़ना चाहिए
 - फ़्रांसिसी कहावत

----------


## Kamal Ji

_“Friendship doubles joy and halves grief.” - Egyptian Proverb
“मित्रता आनन्द को दुगुना और दुःख को आधा कर देती है.” - मिस्र की कहावत_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_“Wealth belongs to the person who enjoys it and not to the one who keeps it.” - Afghan Proverb
“सम्पत्ति उस व्यक्ति की होती है जो इसका आनन्द लेता है न कि उस व्यक्ति को जो इसे अपने पास रखता है.” - अफगानी कहावत_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_“Life is for one generation; a good name is forever.” – Japanese Proverb
“ज़िंदगी तो कुल एक पीढ़ी भर की होती है, पर नेक काम पीढ़ी दर पीढ़ी चलता है।” – जापानी कहावत_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_“One kind word can warm three winter months.” – Japanese Proverb
“एक मीठा बोल सर्दी के तीन महीनों को ऊष्मा दे सकता है।” – जापानी कहावत_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_“He who lives without discipline dies without honor.” - Icelandic Proverb
_
_“ऐसा व्यक्ति जो अनुशासन के बिना जीवन जीता है वह सम्मान रहित मृत्यु मरता है.” - आईसलैण्ड की कहावत_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_येषां न विद्या न तपो न दानं , ज्ञानं न शीलं न गुणो न धर्मः । 

ते मर्त्यलोके भुवि भारभूताः , मनुष्यरूपेण मृगाश्चरन्ति ॥


जिसके  पास न विद्या है, न तप है, न दान है , न ज्ञान है , न शील है , न गुण है  और न धर्म है ; 

वे मृत्युलोक पृथ्वी पर भार होते है और मनुष्य रूप तो हैं  पर पशु की तरह चरते हैं (जीवन व्यतीत करते हैं ) ।
_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_काकचेष्टा वकोध्यानं श्वाननिद्रा तथैव च | 

अल्पाहारी गृह्त्यागी विद्यार्थी पंचलक्षणम् ।।
__
__
_

_कौवे जैसा प्रयत्न, बगुले जैसा ध्यान और कुत्ते जैसी नींद, 

कम खाने वाला, घर छोडने वाला, ये पांच विद्यार्थी के लक्षण हैं ।

__
__
_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_दुर्जनम् प्रथमं वन्दे, सज्जनं तदनन्तरम्। 
मुख प्रक्षालनत् पूर्वे गुदा प्रक्षालनम् यथा ॥

पहले कुटिल व्यक्तियों को प्रणाम करना चाहिये,
 सज्जनों को उसके बाद; जैसे मुँह धोने से पहले, गुदा धोयी जाती है ।
_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_न चौरहार्यम् न न राजहार्यम् न भ्रातृभाज्यम् न च भारकारि । 
व्यये कृते वर्धत एव नित्यम् विद्या धनं सर्व धनम् प्रधानम् ॥_
_न चोर चुरा सकता है, न राजा छीन सकता है, न भाई बांट सकते हैं  और न यह भारी है। 
खर्च करने पर रोज बढती है, विद्या धन सभी धनों में प्रधान  है ।
_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_न चौरहार्यम् न न राजहार्यम् न भ्रातृभाज्यम् न च भारकारि । 
व्यये कृते वर्धत एव नित्यम् विद्या धनं सर्व धनम् प्रधानम् ॥

_
_न चोर चुरा सकता है, न राजा छीन सकता है, न भाई बांट सकते हैं  और न यह भारी है। 
खर्च करने पर रोज बढती है, विद्या धन सभी धनों में प्रधान  है ।
_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_ शैले शैले न माणिक्यं मौक्तिकं न गजे गजे। 
साधवो न हि सर्वत्र चन्दनं न वने वने॥

हर पत्थर मणि नहीं होता, हर हाथी पर मुक्ता नहीं होता । 
सज्जन सभी जगह नहीं होते और चंदन हर वन में नहीं होता ।_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_वरमेको गुणी पुत्रः न च मूर्खशतान्यपि। 
एकश्चंद्रस्तमो हन्तिः न तारागणाऽपि च॥

__मुझे एक गुणी पुत्र मिले न कि सौ मूर्ख पुत्र, 
एक ही चन्द्रमा अन्धेरे को खत्म करता है, सभी तारे मिल कर भी नहीं कर पाते ।
_
_

_

----------


## Kamal Ji

_आहारनिद्राभयमैथु  ं च सामान्यमेतत् पशुभिर्नराणाम्।
धर्मो हि तेषां अधिकोविशेषो धर्मेण हीनाः पशुभिः समानाः

आहार, निद्रा, भय और मैथुन मनुष्य और पशु दोनों ही के स्वाभाविक आवश्यकताएँ  हैं
 (अर्थात् यदि केवल इन चारों को ध्यान में रखें तो मनुष्य और पशु समान  हैं), 
केवल धर्म ही मनुष्य को पशु से श्रेष्ठ बनाता है। अतः धर्म से हीन  मनुष्य पशु के समान ही होता है।
_

----------


## dhanrajk75

*जिसमें  सत्*य को सत्*य एवं असत्*य को असत्*य कहने का साहस हो, जो चाटुकारिता में  नहीं बल्कि राज्*यहित में विश्*वास रखता हो, जो मान अपमान से परे हो, जिसे  धन का लोभ न हो, जो कंचन व कामिनी से अप्रभावित रहे उसी व्*यक्ति को राजा  को अपना मंत्री अथवा गुरू नियुक्*त करना चाहिये - चाणक्*य नीति*

----------


## Kamal Ji

_अश्वस्य भूषणं वेगो मत्तं स्याद गजभूषणम्।
चातुर्यं भूषणं नार्या उद्योगो नरभूषणम्

तेज चाल घोड़े का आभूषण है, मत्त चाल हाथी का आभूषण है, 
चातुर्य नारी का आभूषण है और उद्योग में लगे रहना नर का आभूषण है।
_

----------


## dhanrajk75

*जैसे जल द्वारा अग्नि को शांत किया जाता है वैसे ही ज्ञान के द्वारा मन को शांत रखना चाहिए।- वेदव्यास*

----------


## dhanrajk75

*हताश न होना सफलता का मूल है और यही  परम सुख है। उत्साह मनुष्य को कर्मो में प्रेरित करता है और उत्साह ही कर्म  को सफल बनता है।- वाल्मीकि*

----------


## dhanrajk75

अच्छा वक्ता  बनना है तो अच्छे  श्रोता बनो, अच्छा  लेखक बनना है तो अच्छे  पाठक बनो, अच्छा  गुरू बनना है तो अच्छे शिष्य  बनो, अच्छा  राजा बनना है तो अच्छे  नागरिक बनो अच्छा स्वामी  बनना है तो अच्छे  नौकर बनो - संकलित

----------


## dhanrajk75

*अध्यापक राष्ट्र की संस्कृति के चतुर माली होते हैं। वे संस्कारों की जड़ों में खाद देते हैं और अपने श्रम से
उन्हें सींच-सींच कर महाप्राण शक्तियाँ बनाते हैं।- महर्षि अरविंद*

----------


## dhanrajk75

*जो अपने ऊपर विजय प्राप्त करता है वही सबसे बड़ा विजयी हैं।- गौतम बुद्ध*

----------


## nirsha

> _वरमेको गुणी पुत्रः न च मूर्खशतान्यपि। 
> एकश्चंद्रस्तमो हन्तिः न तारागणाऽपि च॥
> 
> __मुझे एक गुणी पुत्र मिले न कि सौ मूर्ख पुत्र, 
> एक ही चन्द्रमा अन्धेरे को खत्म करता है, सभी तारे मिल कर भी नहीं कर पाते ।
> _


बहुत अच्छे अच्छे विचार संकलित किये हैं मित्र ....अब सूत्र पर आते रहना पड़ेगा

----------


## alysweety

*लोग कहतें हैं की 
जब कोई अपना दूर चला जाये तो 
तकलीफ होती है, 
परन्तु असली तकलीफ तो तब होती है 
जब कोई अपना, पास होकर भी 
दूरियां बना ले.* 
*-------अज्ञात *

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत अच्छे अच्छे विचार संकलित किये हैं मित्र ..._.अब सूत्र पर आते रहना पड़ेगा_


आपके द्वारा की गयी टिपण्णी व् सम्मान का मैं मुक्त ह्रदय से आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ.
पर बड़े संकोच के साथ लिख रहा हूँ...

कृपया आप मेरा मार्ग दर्शन करें......_.अब सूत्र पर आते रहना पड़ेगा_ 
आपने जो उपरोक्त लिखा वह क्या  वह आपने अपने आपको लिखा है की अब और अच्छे विचारों 
को पढने के लिए आना पड़ेगा.

अथवा .....
मेरे को आपने आज्ञा दी है की मुझे _अब सूत्र पर आते रहना पड़ेगा_.

कृपया आप मेरा मार्ग दर्शन कर के अनुग्रहीत करें.
एक नादाँ सा....... कमल गांधी.

----------


## dhanrajk75

कुर्वतो नार्थसिद्धिर्मे भवतीति ह भारत।
 निर्वेदो नात्र कर्तव्यो द्वावन्यौ ह्रत्र कारणम्।। - वेदव्यास (महाभारत,वनपर्व, 32/50)

हे भारत! पुरुषार्थ करने पर भी यदि सिद्धि न प्राप्त हो तो खिन्न नहीं   होना चाहिए, क्योंकि फल-सिद्धि में पुरुषार्थ के अतिरिक्त भी प्रारब्ध तथा   ईश्वर कृपा दो अन्य कारण हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहाने को तो मैं अपना खून भी बहा दूँ और दुश्मन का भी, पर फर्क इस बात का पड़ता है कि जमीन पर गिरने वाला मेरा वह खून, आने वाली नस्ल की रगों में बहने वाले खून में उबाल ला पाता है या नहीं।
~ 'शहीद' भगत सिंह

----------


## vedant thakur

किसी का बुरा सोचे बिना उसका भला करो;
क्योंकि
किसी ने कहा है कि "जो लोग फूल बेचते हैं उनके हाथ में खुशबु अक्सर रह जाती है"।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> _आहारनिद्राभयमैथु  ं च सामान्यमेतत् पशुभिर्नराणाम्।
> धर्मो हि तेषां अधिकोविशेषो धर्मेण हीनाः पशुभिः समानाः
> 
> आहार, निद्रा, भय , दुःख  और मैथुन मनुष्य और पशु दोनों ही के स्वाभाविक आवश्यकताएँ  हैं
>  (अर्थात् यदि केवल इन चारों को ध्यान में रखें तो मनुष्य और पशु समान  हैं), 
> केवल धर्म ही मनुष्य को पशु से श्रेष्ठ बनाता है। अतः धर्म से हीन  मनुष्य पशु के समान ही होता है।
> _


_आहारनिद्राभयमैथु  ं च सामान्यमेतत् पशुभिर्नराणाम्।
धर्मो हि तेषां अधिकोविशेषो धर्मेण हीनाः पशुभिः समानाः

आहार, निद्रा, भय,दुःख  और मैथुन मनुष्य और पशु दोनों ही के स्वाभाविक आवश्यकताएँ  हैं
 (अर्थात् यदि केवल इन चारों को ध्यान में रखें तो मनुष्य और पशु समान  हैं), 
केवल धर्म ही मनुष्य को पशु से श्रेष्ठ बनाता है। अतः धर्म से हीन  मनुष्य पशु के समान ही होता है।_

----------


## umabua

“इंसान को व्यापार के लिए कभी भी अपने परिवार की उपेक्षा नहीं करनी चाहिए।” - वॉल्ट डिज़्नी

----------


## vedant thakur

जो काम न कर पाए बंदूक की गोली 
वो काम कर जाये मीठी बोली .
महात्मा गांधी .

----------


## govind22

"पुरुष रोता नहीं है। जब वह रोता है रोम
रोम से रोता है। उसकी व्यथा पत्थर में दरार
कर सकती है।"

- हरिशंकर परसाई

----------


## satya_anveshi

"किसी के सद्गुणों की प्रशंसा करने में समय व्यर्थ करने से अच्छा है उन गुणों को अपने व्यवहार में लाने की कोशिश करना।"
- कार्ल मार्क्स

----------


## vedant thakur

अंहकार का भाव ऐसा बाम है;
जो मूर्खता के दर्द को कम कर देती है।

----------


## umabua

“और अंत में मायने आपके जीवन के वर्षों के नहीं होंगे, बल्कि उन वर्षों में जीवन के होंगे। ” - अब्राहम लिंकन

----------


## umabua

"If you can imagine it, you can achieve it. If you can dream it, you can become it. ” - William Arthur Ward

“आप अगर कल्पना कर सकते हैं, तो आप उसे प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। आप अगर सपना देख सकते हैं, तो आप वह बन सकते हैं। ” - विलियम आर्थर वार्ड

----------


## Shri Vijay

*


आर्यावर्त भरतखण्ड संस्कृति................


एक बार जरुर पढ़े..
हाथ मैं झोला लटकाए एक बुजुर्ग महिला बस मैं चढ़ी,
सीट खाली नही देख एकदम से वह निराश हो गयी,
फिर भी जैसा कि बस मैं चढ़ने वाला हर यात्री सोचता है कि शायद किसी सीट पर अटकने की जगह मिल जाए, वह भी पीछे की औरचली,
तभी उसकी नजर एक सीट पर पड़ी, उस पर बस एक ही युवक बैठा था, आंखों मैं संतोष की चमक आ गयी, पास जाने पर जब उस पर कोईकपडा या कुछ सामान नही दिखायी दिया, तो उसने धम्म सेशरीर को छोड़ दिया सीट पर, तभी युवक बोलता हैं अरे रे कहाँ बेठ रही हो, यहाँ सवारी आएगी|
बूढी आंखों मैं उभरी चमक घुप्प से गायब हो गयी ,
आगे और सीट देखने की हिम्मत उसमें नही रही और वह वहीं सीटों के बीच फर्श पर ही बैठ गयी, इसके बाद उस खाली सीट को देख कर कईं बार आंखों मैं चमकआती रही और बुझती रही,
तभी कॉलेज में पढने वाली सुन्दर सी दिखने वाली लड़की बस पर चढ़ी,
अन्य लोगों को खड़ा देख उसने समझ लिया कि वह सीट खाली नही है, कोई आएगा, नीचे गया होगा, और वह भी खड़ी हो गयी महिला के पास,
तभी आवाज आई बैठ जाइये ना, यहाँ कोई नही आएगा|
इस आवाज पर लड़की ने मुड़कर देखा तो युवक उससे ही मुखातिब था, उसने आश्चर्य से पूछा “कोई नही आएगा”,
युवक उसी मुस्कान के साथ बोला- जी नही, इस पर
लड़की मुडी और नीचे बैठी उस बुजर्ग महिला को बोली माँ जी आप ऊपर बैठ जाइये और उसने इतना कह कर बुजर्ग महिला को सीट में बैठा दिया|
अब युवक का चेहरा देखने लायक था,
वह लड़की को खा जाने वाली नजरों से देख रहा था|


“दोस्तों याद रखे मानव कहलाना ही काफी नहीं है
आप के अन्दर मानवता का गुण होना भी जरुरी हैं|”....................






*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

bhai bahut hi badhiya prastuti hai lage raho mitra

----------


## sur281

Q sach hai jaa juth

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्र निःसंदेह अतिउत्तम श्रेणी का है.......
पर यह धारा प्रवाह क्यों नही चल रहा? 

सूत्रधार तने हुए बेंत जी से विनम्र निवेदन है 
सूत्र को यथा शक्ति आगे बढायें.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्र को आगे बढाने की इच्छा रखते हुए मैं भी कोशिश करता हूँ...

सूत्र भ्रमण कर्ताओ से निवेदन जो जो सुभाशितानीअब आप पढने जा रहे हैं.
 अगर वह दुहराई गयी हों तो क्षमा करें.
किन्तु एक बात मित्रो ऐसी बातें बार बार पढ़नी/समझनी चाहिए.*
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुर्जनम् प्रथमं वन्दे, सज्जनं तदनन्तरम्। 
मुख प्रक्षालनत् पूर्वे गुदा प्रक्षालनम् यथा ॥*

First attend the people who are not so good, the the better  ones. Like in the morning we wash our face after washing our rear ends 



पहले कुटिल व्यक्तियों को प्रणाम करना चाहिये, सज्जनों को उसके बाद; जैसे मुँह धोने से पहले, गुदा धोयी जाती है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अयं निजः परोवेति, गणना लघुचेतसाम । 
उदारचरितानामतु वसुधैवकुटुम्बकम् ॥

*

It's mine and that is other's, this is a thought of a  narrow-hearted (selfish) person, For generous people this whole world is  their family.




यह मेरा है, यह दूसरे का है, ऐसा छोटी बुद्धि वाले सोचते हैं; उदार चरित्र वालों के लिये तो धरती ही परिवार है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*विद्या विवादाय धनं मदाय, शक्तिः परेशाम् परपीड़नाय । 
खलस्य साधोर्विपरीतमेतद ज्ञानाय, दानायचरक्षणाय॥*

Knowledge for altercations, Wealth for arrogance, power to  harass others. But in gentlemen these traits are opposite then the  miscreants, It is for wisdom, charity and to protect respectively.


विद्या विवाद के लिये, धन मद के लिये, शक्ति दूसरों को सताने के  लिये, ये चीजें सज्जन लोगों में दुष्टों से उल्टी होती हैं, क्रमशः ज्ञान,  दान और रक्षा के लिये ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*न चौरहार्यम् न न राजहार्यम् न भ्रातृभाज्यम् न च भारकारि । 
व्यये कृते वर्धत एव नित्यम् विद्या धनं सर्व धनम् प्रधानम् ॥*

Neither thieves can snatch it away nor the king, Neither  brothers can divide it nor it is heavy. It keeps on increasing as you  spend it (with others), So the wealth of knowledge is superior to all.


न चोर चुरा सकता है, न राजा छीन सकता है, न भाई बांट सकते हैं  और न यह भारी है। खर्च करने पर रोज बढती है, विद्या धन सभी धनों में प्रधान  है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ताराणां भूषणम् चन्द्र, नारीणां भूषणम् पतिः । 
पृथिव्यां भूषणम् राज्ञः विद्या सर्वस्य भूषणम् ॥*

Star's grace is the moon, Husband is the ornament for a  woman.  Land's grace is a king and knowledge is ornament for all  (everyone).


चन्द्रमा तारों का आभूषण है, नारी का भूषण पति है । पृथ्वी का अभूषण राजा है और विद्या सभी का आभूषण है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

* उत्साहसम्पन्नमदी  ्घसूत्रं क्रिया विधिज्ञं व्यसनेष्वसक्तम् । 
शूरं कृतज्ञं दृढ सौहृतम् च लक्ष्मीः स्वयं याति निवास हेतो ॥*

Lakshmi (Goddess of Wealth) comes to live with him, who is full of excitement, active, posses skills and indulged in good work. Who is courageous, grateful, has solid friendship.

जो उत्साह से भरा है, आलसी नहीं है, क्रिया कुशल है और अच्छे कामों में रत है, वीर, कृतज्ञ और अच्छी मित्रता रखने वाला है, लक्ष्मी उस के साथ रहने अपने आप आती है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जलबिन्दुनिपातेन क्रमशः पूर्यते घटः । 
स हेतुः सर्वविद्यानां धर्मस्य च धनस्य च ॥*

 ---हितोपदेश, सुहृद्भेद


With each drop of water the pitcher gradually gets filled. Similarly knowledge, merit and wealth are acquired.

जल की बूँदें गिरने से जैसे धीरे-धीरे घडा भर जाता है; उसी प्रकार, सभी विद्या, गुण-धर्म और सम्पदा धीरे-धीरे अर्जित होती हैं ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्रधार एवं प्रबुद्ध जनों से प्रार्थना है आप सूत्र पर आयें ,
और आपके द्वारा आने व सूत्रों की पोस्ट्स पर कमेंट्स लिखने पर 
मैं सूत्र को आगे बढाने की चेष्टा करूंगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरे द्वारा सुभाशितानी लिख ने और मेरी प्रार्थना सुन/पढ़ कर,
 किसी भी सदस्य का महानुभाव का हृदय नही पसीजा.
कुछ भीऔर किसी ने भी नही लिखा?

----------


## Shikaari Online

आज के दौर मैं एक की तकलीफ दुसरे का तमाशा है -

----------


## Shikaari Online

बड़ा अच्छा थ्रेड है लगता है यहाँ लोग पोस्ट करना भूल गए हैं इसे जारी रखना चाहिए -

----------


## Shikaari Online

हर विद्वान के ऊपर एक विद्वान होता है -

----------


## Aeolian

badiya sutr hai.

----------


## Shikaari Online

तो आप भी हिस्सा डालें जनाब और आपके मन के अंदर जो उठता है उसे शब्दों मैं ज़ाहिर कर दें :)

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रसन्न रहने की आदत डालो। यह तुम्हें ही करना है। तुम्हारे लिए यह कोई और नहीं कर सकता।

----------


## ADORABLE

*" भरोसा स्वयं पर रखो तो ताकत परन्तु दूसरों पर रखो तो कमजोरी बन जाती है...!!! "*

----------


## ADORABLE

*"बुद्धिमानी से प्रयोग किये गये शब्द चुम्बक की तरह वक्ता या लेखक की तरफ आकर्षित करते है।
बुद्धिमान लोग अपने चिंतन को आने वाली पीढियों के लिए लिखित में सुरक्षित रखने का प्रयास करते है।*
*
*_कालान्तर में लिखी सामग्री चरित्र का अंश बन कर उभरती है।"
_

----------


## Aeolian

खुशियाँ बांटने से बढ़ती हैं चिंताएं बांटने से घटती हैं ..

----------


## satya_anveshi

बढ़िया.............

----------


## anita

*मूर्खो की सभा में विद्वानों का आदर नहीं होता है*

----------


## Aeolian

विद्वानों की सभा में किसी का अनादर नहीं होता ...

----------


## MALLIKA

“ मोती चुनने के लिए कूड़ा निगलना जरुरी नहीं है और न ही कूड़ा साफ़ करते वक़्त मोती को फेंकना !! ”

----------


## Aeolian

यह सच है कि कोयले की खान में ही हीरे मिलते हैं .. 
आशय स्पष्ट है कि 
..भीड़ में ही सत्पुरुष भी मिल जाते हैं ...

----------

